# Don't  .........



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

sweat the small stuff


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Don't give up


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Stay in the SUN too long.☀


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2019)

Don't rain on my Parade


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2019)

Don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't Eat it...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

*Don't touch it....*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't do as I do, do as I say


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

... spill the beans


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2019)

eat the daisies


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't get me started !


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't worry


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Don't walk on the grass...*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't  tell anyone..


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't forget!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't go there


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

.. worry, be happy!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Don't cry, little girl...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Don't blame me


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Don't sit under the apple tree with anyone else but me


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Don't forget to remember


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*Don't be late!*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 11, 2019)

Don't crowd me


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

Don’t  smoke


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Don't eat too much


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Don't want escargot


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Don't stop the music


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*Don't be gone long.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Don't do drugs

*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Don't Forget


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Don't think about it


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Don't breathe


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't Drink


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't go back


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't spit in the wind


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*Don't pick the flowers!*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't fart near a fan !


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't tread on me


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2019)

Don’t gossip


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't step on the flowers


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't sit there


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't remind me


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Don't forget it


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Don't ask me why


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2019)

Don't pet a strange dog.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

Don't Shout...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Don't forget the money you owe me


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2019)

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Don't accept gifts from horses


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Don't skip on the bed


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Don't jump off the roof


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Don't play with matches.*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Don't worry.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2019)

Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Don't ever do that


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't Blink


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't let the stars get in your eyes


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't forget to relax ....it's the weekend.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Don't forget Who You Are...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Don't have any bananas


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Don't go there...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Don't want to


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Don't get it


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't go changing


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Don't compute


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Don't tempt fate


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't play hopscotch on highway


----------



## Wren (Sep 25, 2019)

Don’t put shoes on the table


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Don't put your feet on the table.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Don't mention shoes or feet


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Don't change the subject..


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Don't talk back!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Don't be difficult


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2019)

Don’t forget to turn out the lights


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Don't forget to brush your teeth


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't do what you shouldn't do


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Don't do a rolling stop at a stop sign...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Don't worry about that


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Don't write this down...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Don't start that


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't stop believing ...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Don't forget the dessert


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Don't bring any offal


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Don't forget to change your clocks back an hour


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

^ 

Don't forget to say "Thank you."


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Don't bring Lulu


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Don't look at me in that Tone...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Don't look back


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Don't call after 9 pm.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2019)

Don't  do  it!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 9, 2019)

Don't be a Bully


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Don't miss your appointment.  (Without calling to cancel ahead!  )


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

Don't want octopus soup


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't know why.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't know what, why?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't know why not.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't why? or Know?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't know what, why, or when.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

(Originally, I was replying to the previous "Don't …..



Sparky said:


> Don't want octopus soup



 I don't know why, OR why not, Sparky doesn't want octopus soup!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't tell Sparky that the Octopus wants Sparky in the soup


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Don't know more than two Octopuses that like Sparky soup..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)

Don't smoke.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Don't stop trying.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Don't start blaming it on thingamabob


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Don't slam the door shut.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)

Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Don't smoke.



And  don't vape either. ...  (kids!)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Don't yell in the library.


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2019)

Don't spit in the ocean.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2019)

Don't spit in the wind.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

Don't walk on a Don't Walk Sign


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Don't wash in the mud


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Don't just stand there.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)

Don't sit on a bee


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2019)

Don't sass me.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Don't Jump All Over Me...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Don't think it will happen


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Don't mince words


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2019)

Don't push my buttons


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Don't push your luck.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't keep saying "Don't" all the time.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't make a promise you can't keep.


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't run with scissors.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't care.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't start that again


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't dilly dally.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't try to teach a pig to sing; it wastes your time and it annoys the pig.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't put it off.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't bug me, man.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't go in the water, till 30 minutes after you've eaten.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't sign, till after you read all the fine print.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't forget.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Don't be rude!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Don't ignore the warning signs.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't chew with your mouth open


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't stick your tongue out!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't expect too much


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't Allow the Pigs to Fly...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't settle for less....


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't settle for less of what?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Don't settle for less of what?


I think it's the wrong thread for that question, Mike.

Also, I dont know. 

But that's what they say, so i wouldn't advise doing it. 

How about....
Don't repeat the same mistake, over and over.

(That one is more specific.  )


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

I remembered some possible endings, @mike4lorie   !

Don't settle for less.....


Than you deserve.

Than you want in a spouse.

Than you wanted in the beginning of your search.

Than you were looking for.

...quality.

...joy.

...love.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't cross the line


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't skip steps.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Don't ride their bumper...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Don't blame me.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Don't cross the line...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Don't cry over spilled milk.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't walk, run


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't jump over something if you can't see what's on the other side.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't do what sheep do


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't sleep on the job.  ?


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Don't use that tone with me.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Don't lose sight of your goals


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Don't keep moving the goalposts


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Don't tread on me.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Don't look at me in that tone...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Don't cross the line


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't talk loudly


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't step on a crack.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't jump off the roof


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't take drastic action without a plan


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't just stand there with your hands in your pockets...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't quit your job


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't leave me this way.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't Fart at the Table...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't slurp your soup


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't ask me that


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't start rumours...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Don't listen to them


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Don't leave a mess


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Don't ignore me when staring at me...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Don't try and confuse us


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Don't talk in circles


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Don't offer me a coffee or anything


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't wear transparent socks


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't feed the squirrels


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't finish my sentences.


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

Don't creep up behind people.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 4, 2019)

Don't eat with your mouth open


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

Don't stand in my way.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Don't forget the deodorant


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Don't write beneath this line __________________________


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Don't turn your back on them


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Don't offer them sandwiches


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2019)

Don't put a glass or cup on the edge of the table.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2019)

Don't go away


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Don't slip and fall


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2019)

Don't spit in the wind.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Don't yodel too often


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2019)

Don't step on a cat's tail


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Don't keep going round in circles


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Don't get distracted


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't talk backwards


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't put your elbows on the table


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't Rain on my Parade


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't go out looking like that


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't try and stop me


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Don't take things for granted


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't mock me!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't assume …..


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't mess about with coconuts


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't put your fingers into the pudding


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)

Don't stick your tongue out on any metal this winter...


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2019)

don't jaywalk


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Don't think about that


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Don't stand in the middle of the doorway


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

Don't walk down the UP escalator.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Don't walk up the Down escalator


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Don't forget to go get groceries


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Don't forget to remind me


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't eat all of that.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't run into traffic


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't get so distracted you forget to watch where you are going


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't distract me


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Don't sing along with that song...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Don't listen to it


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Don't turn that off; I AM listening to it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2019)

Don't jump on the furniture.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Don't discard jump-proof furniture


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't forget Christmas is coming


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't push.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't Shove


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't forget the bank will be closed on holidays


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't forget the Post Office Too


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't forget, all the doctors offices,  too!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't play the game Mother may I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't arrive TOO late.....Or, TOO early!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't forget to wear a watch


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't forget to wind it!  (the watch, if it is a very old one  )


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

*Don't step on the fresh poured Cement,*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't be cruel


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't trip over the...…..


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Don't jump in the......


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2019)

Don't step ON the …..


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Don't roll in the....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Don't stick your hand in the.....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Don't wallow in the...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Don't trip over the ...*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Don't assume....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't touch the...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't dump the.....


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't scratch your...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't drop the......


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't cough or sneeze in an elevator.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Don't touch ! Its Hot!!!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't do that, HERE !


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't pet the Snake!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't feed the crocodile!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Don't forget to kiss me under the mistletoe


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Don't want that


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2019)

Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 25, 2019)

Don't rain on my parade


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Don't leave .…… out in the rain.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Don't put ……. out in the snow


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Don't give away _ALL_ of your......


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't give away secrets of...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't leave the windows open


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2019)

*Don't tell anyone, please..*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't spill the beans.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Don't waste the beans


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2019)

Don't put more on your plate than you can eat.


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't trip.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't eavesdrop


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't get caught


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't Gossip


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't make hasty or bad decisions.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't bother me !


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2019)

Don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)

Don't forget to finish everything up in your bucket list for 2019


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Don't forget to bring a bucket


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Don't forget to empty the old bucket, and start with a new one, perhaps.

Or, Just don't forget to empty the bucket before you start putting more into it!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

Don't let the stars get in your eyes ♫


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't look up


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

*Don't look back *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Don't forget the...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't use someone else's …….


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't look over there...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't look over there either...


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't ask a question if you don't want to hear the answer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't fart in a spacesuit.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't go on and on and on about your expensive house, car, clothes, vacation, etc.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Don't forget those other things too


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Don't leave those things in the car.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't drive with your eyes shut like some cab drivers do


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't ignore the speed limit signs


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't keep looking at signs


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't keep changing directions


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't keep turning left


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't be a backseat driver!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't ignore the advice


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't let the sun go down on me ..


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Don't use Lard as sun cream


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't try to sunbathe, when the temps are below zero!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't sunbathe down potholes


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't fall into any hole that's too deep to climb out.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't fall down any holes that are only an inch deep, it's not worth it.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't cut into the line...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't be Cruel


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Don't cycle backwards


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2020)

Don't bite your toe nails!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Don't scratch that itch.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

Don't worry,be happy


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Don't start all that


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Don't leave in the middle of the discussion....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Don't forget to bring cakes


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Don't forget I prefer chocolate cake


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't forget to remember to bring chocolate cake


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*Don't Worry ,be Happy *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't expect me to be happy if there's no cake....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*Don't forget the good times*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Don't forget good times are Gooder with cake


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Don't count on your fingers


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Don't rub up against that surface....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't sift sand without a sifter


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't build a treehouse without a permit


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Don't build a treehouse without a tree


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Don't plant a tree without a shovel


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Don't shovel dirt over the vicar


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Don't forget to get the mail!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Don't forget to send some


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

Don't forget to put the stamp on it!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Don't forget the right address


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

Don't forget they moved to a different town, twice I think, since you last wrote to them...


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Don't forget Christmas is coming in 331 days


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

Don't think about that


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Don't forget to put important dates on your new year calendar


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't like eating dates


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't kidnap any Dates


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Dont take first date to your parents...


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't tell date you still live with your parents.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't let parents spill the beans


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't spill stuff on your date


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't fish for compliments.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Don't forget today is Friday, not Thursday or Saturday!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Don't go to a Monday appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Don't blink


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

Don't expect something to be, where you think you last left it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't Fart in Tight Spaces


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't miss your flight.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't fly without wings


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't fly a kite near trees or power lines.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't eat chili or tomato sauce when wearing white.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)

Don't forget to play the next game up...


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Don't look up there


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Don't leave before it's finished.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Don't finish and then start again


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2020)

"Why not?"  (OOPs, that doesn't belong on this thread.  )

*****
Don't start something you don't intend to finish.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

Don't bother Me !


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't know why!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't ask a question if you're not going to listen to the answer.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't listen to the answer...


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't answer the question with a question


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't feed the fish too much.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't forget to show respect


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't forget to say "thank you!"


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't forget to call me


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Dont take it out on me.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Don't sleep under a camel


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 21, 2020)

Don't stare at people.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

Don't ask people why they are staring at you.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Don't leap before you look


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Don't disturb a wasps nest.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Don't keep saying Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Don't Hide in the Alley


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2020)

Don't shock me suddenly...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Don't put your fingers in the electric socket


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2020)

Don't fly a kite near power lines...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Don't have a kite


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

Don't hang around dumpsters after dark


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't try and stop me


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't trip over my shoe!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Don't leave your shoe there..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Don't leave things in the doorway...


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Don't touch that dial !*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Don't touch *my*  phone!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Don't do it!!!*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't Cross the Line!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't forget to wash your hands.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't share combs....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't reply to spam calls


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't step on a cat's tail


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't run with Scissors


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't give me Scissors


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't flirt with other people's mates.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't Blame Me !


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't forget to wear your mask whenever out in public...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Don't forget to do whatever helps you to relax.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2020)

Don't tell me what to do !


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Don't worry, I'm not ^^^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

Don't ignore a chance to say something good about somebody....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Don't use too much butter


----------



## tinytn (Mar 10, 2020)

*Don't have a hissy *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

Don't ask what a hissy is....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Don't snakes have a hissy..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Don't ask a snake any annoying questions....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

Don't ask me hard questions !


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Don't answer too quickly, without thinking....


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Who is thinking to quickly to answer?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Who is thinking to quickly to answer?



hi, friend!  
This game thread is the one that all posts start with....
"Don't......... "

Your post is so funny and great, but perhaps meant for a different game thread? 
We have all gotten them confused at times!!!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Don't take what Mike's taking


----------



## RubyK (Mar 12, 2020)

Don't fence me in!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Don't elaborate on something that was already elaborated!


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't worry!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't worry about being elaborated on


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't worry about the world closing up!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Don't think I was...


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2020)

Don't think bad thoughts


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't drink with your mouth shut


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Don't stop playing this game...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Don't stop reminding us and bumping up these games,  @mike4lorie


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Don't tell me to stop Bumping...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Don't switch what I said to the opposite....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2020)

Don't call me Shirley


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Don't call me "Late4dinner"


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2020)

Don't throw banana skins on the floor


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

Don't wash the kitchen floor _before_ your baking project


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Don't bother with a baking project, just wash the floor and buy a cake


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't leave the cake candles unattended


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't try to pet a penguin (they bite).


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Don't be too worried about chocolate penguins


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't try to kiss a dogs nose


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't leave cake or cookies, out in reach of the dog's nose.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't know if a dog with no nose still smells


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

@Sparky ^^^^^^^


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't have any doubt, depending where it's been, a dog with no nose can still smell awful.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't fall into a trap joke 
about whether a dog with no nose can still smell.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't take all the TP


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Don't want any TP, if its Tadpole Pie..


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

Don't forget to wash your hands!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't forget and leave the water running from the faucet


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't flood the room if it's not necessary


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2020)

^^^^^

Don't know when it is necessary to flood the room....


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

Don't know if fish consider their aquarium to be a room, it's a maybe...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

Don't generally talk with fish, nor do I know their language..... well enough to comprehend what they are saying to each other, if they are close enough in proximity....to each other or to humans


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Don't know either, but some people are a bit Fishy,.. it make you wonder...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

Don't wonder so much that it makes you dizzy and weary...


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 10, 2020)

Don't laugh out loud when reading obituaries.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Don't read your own obituary unless you can


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Don't fix what's not broken


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Don't read without enough light on!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't turn off the Little Light we Have...


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't burn the candle at both ends


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Don't go to bed late, and get up early


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Don't eat pies that you're not sure about


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Don't eat supper at 4:01am


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Don't eat breakfast at 4:01 pm


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Don't slam the door


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Don't chase it


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Don't catch it


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

Don't forget your keys


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 19, 2020)

*Don't open the door to strangers*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't ever cough again!


----------



## Lashann (Apr 20, 2020)

*Don't misplace your glasses again. *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Don't chase your shadow


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

*Don't touch anything*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't even think about it


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Don't forget to call*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Don't call us we'll call you


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Don't talk just listen*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Don't listen to all that rubbish


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Don't let rubbish turn into something important


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Don't let something important turn into rubbish


----------



## Lashann (Apr 25, 2020)

*Don't let the turkeys get you down*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Don't let rubbish turn into something important



(I wonder what that means  )

Don't bother to explain everything to other people.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't let people explain everything.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't explain unless you're in a corner


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't let anyone back you into a corner.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't let anyone talk to you while you are backed in a corner


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't throw pillows at other people.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't throw pillows at people backed into a corner


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

Don't throw a feather pillow with a hole in the casing.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Don't worry about a little hole, what could happen?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Don't worry about what could happen, just throw it in the corner


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Don't pay any attention to that mess you see in the corner of the room


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't we think this Kaila's favorite thing to say Don't


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't think Kaila would say Don't if Don't wasn't necessary..


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Don't think i'm the only one who likes this thread!


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2020)

*Don't think i ever played this Don't Game before..*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Don't we all have favourites


----------



## Lashann (May 2, 2020)

*Don't believe all those TV ads*


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Don't watch TV shows that you don't like


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Don't see so many TV ads for sausages now


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Don't count how many ads per TV show

(It adds up to "too many"  )


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

Don't know if Ads last longer than the shows..


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2020)

Don't know if I am sure I can tell, what is ads or shows, any more.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Don't you think sometimes the ads are better than the shows


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Don't you think it depends on the show..


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Don't show me something you don't want to share.


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Don't share chocolate with a hoarse horse


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Don't Pare a Pear


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

Don't Alter the Altar


----------



## Lashann (May 6, 2020)

*Don't forget to pick up the mail*


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Don't mail the male


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Don't ask a male to mail the male


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Don't ask  a male to mail the mail to a male....or to a female, for that matter.


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2020)

Don't ask a goat either


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Don't ask a goat a question, if you don't want to know his or her answer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2020)

Don't ask a lady her age!


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Don't _guess_ her age, either!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Don't talk back


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2020)

Don't make the same mistake fifty seven times


----------



## Lashann (May 8, 2020)

*Don't ever give up*


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2020)

(Thanks for that wonderful reminder, @Lashann  )


----------



## applecruncher (May 8, 2020)

Don't forget to say Thank You


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2020)

Don't discourage someone who wants to try to learn something challenging.


----------



## applecruncher (May 8, 2020)

Don't pet a hissing cat


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Don't feed the alligators!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Don't forget to wish all Moms Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Lashann (May 11, 2020)

Don't forget to shut off the oven


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Don't forget to stop and smell the roses ..


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2020)

Don;t forget to water the houseplants


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2020)

Don't run while carrying a cup of coffee.


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Don't sneeze while eating a banana


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Don't talk in your sleep, if anyone's listening.....


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Don't forget to check your Voice Messages*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Don't move your legs if sinking in Quicksand


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2020)

Don't dive into the quicksand


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Don't watch scary movies before going to sleep


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

Don't worry about who put the Bomp in the Bomp bah-Bomp bah-Bomp


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Don't remind me of songs that will endlessly repeat in my head....


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2020)

*Don't touch wet paint.*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Don't paint my room that color.


----------



## applecruncher (May 14, 2020)

Don't dive into an empty swimming pool.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Don't forget to watch where you walk


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Don't forget to walk forwards


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Don't forget "Square dances" that include walking sideways, and back....


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Don't look at yourself under a Ladder in a mirror while a black cat walks through your legs


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Don't let a black cat walk through your legs in the bath


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)

Don't forget to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Don't think twice it's alright


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Don't measure once, and cut once


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2020)

Don't cut and then measure


----------



## Lashann (May 19, 2020)

*Don't forget to lock the doors at night.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Don't forget to use Primer before Painting


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Don't forget you closed your window, if you want to toss something out of it.


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Don't bother looking for spare ladder rungs


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Don't ask what @Sparky  used them for....


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Don't worry


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2020)

Don't use spare ladder rungs unless they're joined to a ladder


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Don't use the ladder that is missing rungs, either.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Don't touch me


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2020)

Don't touch dry paint when it's wet


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2020)

Don't look at me that way


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

Don't distract me from what I was.... um, what was I doing?


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Don't read over my shoulder


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2020)

Don't do that again ever


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Don't look Now...


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

Don't bother looking for something that's not there


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Don 't forget to say Good Morning to Sparky


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Good morning to Sparky and to all!

And don't forget to find something to appreciate, about today.


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Don't forget to enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2020)

Don't forget to wash behind your ears


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

(Awww, @Sparky , do I haftah???? )

Don't forget to put the used towels into the laundry basket.


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2020)

Don't forget to check the Laundry Basket for ghosts


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Don't forget to fold and throw out the clean laundry.

(OOPS! Sorry, I meant,...
Don't forget to fold it and put it away.  )


----------



## applecruncher (May 31, 2020)

Don't tell someone the end of a movie they plan to see.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2020)

*Don't forget to tell your family you love them.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Don't forget to blow everyone kisses from 6' away


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2020)

Don't forget to wear a mask when receiving those kisses


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't  quit your day job


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't call us, we'll call you


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2020)

*Don't be a sissy*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't forget to sign at the bottom.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't forget to click save


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't forget to read the fine print.
  (If you can!)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Don't forget .


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2020)

Don't go changing,...unless it's underwear


----------



## Ceege (Jun 4, 2020)

Don't go in the water!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

don't fly home


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Don't try to fly like a bird.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Don't waddle unless you're duckish


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

don't forget this game


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

Don't let that happen


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Don't let go of the kite string


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

don't go and fly your kite when you should be playing Don't...


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

Don't play a violin unless you can play a violin


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Don't run from challenges, but don't get in over your head!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2020)

Don't go where there's nowhere to go


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Don't talk nonsense and pretend it's not nonsense ^^^


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2020)

Don't accept nonsense from anyone unless it's me..


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Don't ignore road signs saying 'No Exit'.  *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Don't ignore road signs, saying "Last Exit with services, for next 250 miles"


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2020)

Don't ask someone why they got divorced or never married.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Don't finish your sentence, when speaking to someone,
 if you notice they have stopped listening


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

Don't bother speaking to anyone with fingers in their ears


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Don't bother speaking to an alien if he doesn't have any ears....


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2020)

Don't stink up someone else's bathroom.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't visit


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't specify _which_ visitor you want and _which_ you don't, if they know each other.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't say you like tea if you don't.


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Don't forget to make some time to go outside for a walk through the neighbourhood*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't play with your food


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't play too long, too hard, or too recklessly, but don't forget to play!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Don't forget to wash your hands


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Don't forget to use some soap, and sing a song.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Don't forget to turn the water off


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Don't throw the towels on the floor.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 18, 2020)

Don't raise your voice to me, young lady....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't forget to smile and/or say thanks to our "other" front line workers (grocery store employees, delivery people etc.)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't text and drive.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't drive me nuts....


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't ask the question if you don't really want to know the answer.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't watch horror movies if they scare you.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't laugh so hard till you.....um......nevermind. 


(hint: it isn't "...till you cry".....)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

Don't wet in your plants


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't stare directly at the sun....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't point directly at someone who's very shy.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't get too burned in the sun....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't forget to post in the right topic.....


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't forget to remember your memory pills


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

@PopsnTuff  Oops....you made that mistake I and others, often make, your post above is on the wrong thread!  Oops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @PopsnTuff  Oops....you made that mistake I and others, often make, your post above is on the wrong thread!  Oops!


Isn't this the "Don't" thread @Kaila?


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't brag about your accomplishments.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't forget yesterday was Father's Day


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't let's ask for the moon, we have the stars


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't stick your finger in your nose


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't try to confuse me when I am already confused....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't let the sun go down on me....


----------



## joybelle (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't be offensive.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't forget to skip down the road tomorrow


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

Don't forget your mask


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 23, 2020)

Don't worry I will


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

Don't stop reminding me


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 23, 2020)

Don't worry, we won't


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't blink while playing here


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't worry if you can't keep up.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't blame it on the Boogie


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't hang up the phone


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't listen to Simon Says


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

Don't tickle Almo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 25, 2020)

Don't throw up after riding the coasters...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

Don't change the channel


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Don't wear that same shirt for days in a row without washing it.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't keep washing that same shirt if it's already just been washed


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't go into crowds


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't expose yourself with a mask on


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't ignore all signs and warnings...


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

Don’t forget the 1.5 mtr rule when out in public


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't forget to re-charge your batteries.....


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't touch the wet paint, but you can touch the notice that says wet paint


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't touch someone else's food


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't turn the lights on


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't turn them all off, either.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't worry, I won't


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't forget to lock your doors


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't forget to check under the bed


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't be so superstitious


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't bite your nails.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't invite unnecessary infections


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't leave your shoes on the table


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't eat too many M&M's


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Dont throw out the bag of candy if it's not empty yet.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't be a moocher.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't be calling me a moocher, lol.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't be asking for so many things....lol


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't tell me how to live my life


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't tell you not to live like whose's life?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't let whose's get away with it


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't be a snitch either


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't watch without offering to help...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't hesitate to ask for help.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't be a party pooper....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't expect the other person to always pay.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2020)

Don't let a person's or person play?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Don't understand but I guess it doesn't matter


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 2, 2020)

Don't think your opinion doesn't matter, because it does.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Don't let a person's or person play?


Pay, Mike.
Meaning don't always expect others to pay for your meal, tickets, whatever.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 2, 2020)

Don't expect freebees....


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2020)

Don't frisbee's hit you with freebies


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't talk back to elders


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't stop the music....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't dance alone


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't step on my feet....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't laugh at someone's misfortune.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

don't laugh at a joke if you don't get it


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't let the door hit you on the way out ....


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't let the door hit you on the way in ....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't get stuck in the sliding doors...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't laugh at racial "jokes" - ever.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't count your chickens before they'er hatched, in case they're not real chickens


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't tell secrets nor gossip....


----------



## Lashann (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't even think of going down that road....


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't wink and smile


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't smile at a crocodile


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't frown at a friendly mountain lion.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't pretend to be high on life....


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

don't go up the escalator without tying your shoes


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't tie your shoes before you're wearing them


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't fall over the laces...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't try to lace up and tie shoes, that are loafers or slip-on's.  (No laces!)


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't try to put a Covid-19 mask on a bear.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't wear a bear mask at a buffet


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2020)

don't let the chicken cross the road


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't be scared of the dark....


----------



## Treacle (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't rain on my parade


----------



## Treacle (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't sweat the big stuff


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't stare at the sun.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't jaywalk to catch a bus (or for any other reason).


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't believe everything you hear....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't stop in the middle of the highway....


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't leap before you look


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 10, 2020)

Don't open that can of worms....


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

don't forget your mask today!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Don't be a nosey neighbor


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2020)

Don't forget to socially distance... we need this virus to disappear...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2020)

Don't come around here anymore.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Don't drop in to visit, call first.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2020)

Don't lie to anyone !


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Don't make rude comments about a person's physical features/body.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't try to touch your nose with your tongue!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't look back


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't rock the boat


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't sing that song


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't go along with something that is cruel.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth, other horses may be OK


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't watch me crying....


----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't put white clothes and red clothes in the washer together.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2020)

Don't brush your teeth with Prep H !

Don't ask how I know!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2020)

Don't strain your eyes on that woman.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2020)

Don't repeatedly ask someone a question they don't want to answer.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't always answer with a don't!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't tell people "don't" _tooo _much, or they will definitely....."do" .....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't talk holding your tongue..


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't leave crumbs on the countertop.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't buy used


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2020)

Don't try to fly like an eagle.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)

Don't sit long


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Don't buy recycled sandwiches


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2020)

Don't yell at people just because you're angry


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Don't let people make you angry


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 16, 2020)

Don't worry about other's opinions


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

don't allow people to say don't to you!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't let the sun see you crying


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't cry over spilled milk.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

Don't leave the gate open


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2020)

Don't stop believing


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 18, 2020)

Don't forget to shut the blinds....


----------



## Autumn (Jul 18, 2020)

...lines from a many-years-ago public service announcement which was sung aloud by children...

*Don't, Don't, Don't be a Litterbug
'cause every litter-bit hurts!*

(I can't remember what I had for lunch, but THIS I remember)


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

don't drive to slow...


----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't sweat the small stuff...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't over-react......

or, under-react.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't try to stop the tide, unless you really have to


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't forget to shut off the lights when you leave.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't swim in the ocean after dark


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Don't paddle in the quicksand


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2020)

Don't get into a car with a stranger


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Don't let your dog poop on my lawn


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

Don't swing at hornets!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2020)

Don't assume


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 21, 2020)

Don't wake up too early and be cranky


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Don't jump off the roof if it's more then 12 inches high


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

(@Sparky  I had to read that 3 times, till I got it.  I thought it said, the _road......  )
(I _think my incorrect reading, and non-comprehension,  was at least partially due to my having done, what @PopsnTuff   had said, above, _not to do!  )

Don't do what *I *do!

_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2020)

Don't do what you do and then wish you hadn't done it


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2020)

Don't copy what someone else did, but shouldn't have done.....

(And they should have regretted, but maybe didn't, but you would...  )


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 22, 2020)

Don't be a constant reminder that I'm a geezer


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't cry over spilt milk


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't spill milk when cats are watching


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't forget to charge your phone


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't forget to pay the charges if you want to keep something.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't laugh so hard for you will pee your pants


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't brag about the expensive things you're able to buy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Don't charge more than you can pay


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

Don't ignore all really good advice.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Don't ask advice from a tortoise, it could take a long time


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2020)

Don't cry in front of me...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Don't cry behind me


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2020)

Don't fake your crying with crocodile tears either!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)

Don't think it easy


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

don't forget it's all fun and games till sumbody loses an eye


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't leave home without it


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)

don't look at me in that tone...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't speak to strangers


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't is a contraction of do not.....


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't speak ill of the dead


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 27, 2020)

Don't mess around with Jim


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)

don't jump up and down till 2 hours after dinner


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Don't jump on the bed.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2020)

Don't jump under the bed


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 28, 2020)

Don't jump on my back


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2020)

Don't jump down my throat


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2020)

Don't bother with pet rocks


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 29, 2020)

Don't forget to change your oil....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2020)

Don't make me laugh


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 30, 2020)

Don't tell me your lies


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

Don't let the door  close locked, if you don't have your key.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

don't eat all the cookies before the desert


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't step in the puddles


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

don't forget to check the pressure in your tires


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't pressure others when they are making a decision


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't forget how to spell Pogomaniate Pomegranate


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't ignore your computer spellchecker alerts.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't be so stubborn


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2020)

Don't just follow the herd


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2020)

Don't be a glutton for attention.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

don't get frustrated


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2020)

Don' let your overgrown grass get too high


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2020)

Don't end sentences with "LOL" <<--


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2020)

Don't stand so close to me


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

don't get complicated


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2020)

Don't spill the beans


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

Don't fill the container to the very top, and then try to move or pour it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2020)

Don't stick your nose in other people's business


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2020)

Don't repeat things someone privately tells you.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2020)

don't what ^^^^


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2020)

Don't ask people why they haven't married or had children.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2020)

Don't always sit on the fence


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Don't walk in my shoes


----------



## Treacle (Aug 8, 2020)

Don't wish for what you want 'cos you just might get it!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't Dilly Dally on the Way


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't hold your ears when I'm speaking


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't hold your nose, when you're offered food.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't try to force someone to eat something they don't want.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't wash your car today.....it's gonna rain....


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't wear these..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't worry, I won't....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't worry, *I won't either!  

*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2020)

Don‘t worry ..be happy


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

don't be sad


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

Don't know if whatsits are still around


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 11, 2020)

Don't care about what you do....


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 11, 2020)

Don’t peek


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't tell Mom


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't ruin a surprise.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't get bent out of shape.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Don't spill your coffee


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2020)

Don't leave things on the floor , that others or yourself might trip over.


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 14, 2020)

Don’t step on my blue Swede shoes


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 14, 2020)

Don’t rock the boat 
Don’t tip the boat over


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Don't bite your toe nails


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 14, 2020)

Don't get caught with your pants down


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2020)

Don't ask a question if you don't want to hear the answer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't be shy


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2020)

" Don't try so hard.  "

(What?!  )


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't know what to think..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't like cooked liver


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't argue with someone who just wants to argue.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

don't get bummed out


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2020)

Don't go to those places


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2020)

Don't forget to invite me to that party....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

don't get your arms up


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't bungee jump today....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

don't look at sun directly without sunglasses


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2020)

Don't sit on your sunglasses


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2020)

Don't buy contaminated food.....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

don't blink


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Don't reply twice


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

don't smile


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2020)

Don't repeat the same posts over and over....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Don't bet on horses.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2020)

Don't get bit by a rabid animal....


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2020)

Don't be rude to someone


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

don't be next


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2020)

Don't eat raw fish...


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2020)

*Don't give a  Hoot*


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Don't open mouth and insert foot.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2020)

Don't make empty promises


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 22, 2020)

Don' feed the dog too many treats.....


----------



## RubyK (Aug 22, 2020)

Don't let the cat out.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2020)

Don't wear too much makeup....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

don't forget your mask


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 24, 2020)

Don't sneeze in my face....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

Don't catch hoof and mouth...


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

Don't forget to check expiry dates on food products


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2020)

Don't strain your back....


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

Don't pet a bear cub.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2020)

Don't rain on my Parade


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 27, 2020)

Don't fight.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Don't respond negatively


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

don't forget it's TGIF


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 29, 2020)

Don't have that last piece of cake....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

don't sleep in yesterday


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 31, 2020)

Don't exercise too much.....


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

don't repeat the same mistake....


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2020)

Don't let anyone abuse you


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2020)

Don't forget to smile.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2020)

Don't anyone wanna keep playing this game?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Don't know if it's true..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2020)

Don't think about it too hard Sparky, lol....


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2020)

Don't stop believing


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Don't stop thinking


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 27, 2020)

Don't ask for too many favors.....


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2020)

Don't be an attention-hog


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 27, 2020)

Don't deny you liked it......


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't stop the music


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

don't skip a beat


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't run on an icy sidewalk.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't go outside naked !


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't slip in the bathtub...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't sit in the rain


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't forget something important to remember.

(What was it?  )


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't know what it was, but there's another one..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't smoke in the shower


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't get dressed first, and shower, second.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't ever admit to doing the above, lol....


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

*Don't jump in the water if you can't swim*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't sniff the pepper


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't believe everything you hear


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't go back to bed after breakfast.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't eat too much all at once.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't shop till you drop...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't drop till you shop


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't drop yourself off at your appointment.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

don't forget to sleep


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2020)

Don't sleep to forget


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2020)

Don't forget to eat


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 5, 2020)

Don't eat to forget.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

don't eat during your sleep


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't cross the line


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't draw the line


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't skip a beat


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't throw rocks


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

Don't have rocks or rolls


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

don't roll off the edge


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

don't eat the last cookie


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Don't let anyone else eat the last cookie


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Don't hide all the cookies

(especially not in a really good hiding place that's difficult to remember!)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Don't run backwards


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Don't pole vault, with low ceiling


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

Don't leapfrog over frogs


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2020)

Don't forget to flush the toilet.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Don't forget to use the toilet


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2020)

*Don't forget to clean the Toilet*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Don't drop your phone into the......


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Don't drop your sandwich into the......


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Don't drop your bracelet or ring, into the Punch bowl.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Don't punch the bowl just because you dropped your bracelet or ring into it


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Don't drink the entire bowl of punch, in order to try to retrieve your ring or bracelet,
you dropped into it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

don't talk backwards


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2020)

Don't walk upside-down.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Don't walk on deep water


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Don't over-fill your plate.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)

don't stand on your head and drink...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Don't go out in the rain


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Don't leave the windows open.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Don't clean the windows with a hamster


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Don't rush.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)

*Don't forget to wash your hands*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

Don't go out without being prepared.....


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

Don't forget to do what our mother's told us before going out...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Don't forget to take a sweater or jacket, with you, when going out ... 
even if it's nice out at the moment.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2020)

Don't chase after gnus


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't forget your keys


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't jump at the first offer.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't look at Medusa without wearing a blindfold


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't go someplace that Medusa is likely to be, unless you have a very important reason to be there!


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

don't spell words backwards today


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2020)

Don't pass gas & laugh


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

Don't hold back


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Don't jump over spiked railings


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

Don't jump over wide rivers either....


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2020)

don't forget to make us both a coffee this morning


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2020)

Don't forget that Tea is better...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Don't ask someone "Better than what?!"  or make some other spontaneous comment they might misconstrue...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2020)

Don't misconstrue unless there's no other way


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2020)

Don't put your bare hand/arm into the oven.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

don't put anything bare into the oven...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2020)

Don't Knock the Rock,.. unless you're a sculptor


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Don't overwater your houseplants.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Don't forget your skies or snowshoes


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Don't assume today's weather will be like yesterdays.

(Or that tomorrow's weather will be like today's.)


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

Don't know if cows can forecast the weather..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Don't know how to find that out, either.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2020)

Don't know if Old MacDonald would know..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Don't know if Old McDonald still has his farm...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2020)

Don't know how Old McDonald's farm got so overcrowded....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Don't expect a cold winter


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Don't read tea leaves, when you need to know something.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2020)

Don't run up the stairs


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Don't run up the stairs while reading tea leaves


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2020)

Don't run up the stairs while reading tea leaves and balancing a glass pitcher on your head


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2020)

Don't tell anyone that you run up the stairs while reading tea leaves and balancing a glass pitcher on your head


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Don't ignore broken glass (especially in bare feet!)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2020)

Don't wear new clothes like the Emperor's


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Don't squeeze the tomatoes


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

Don't spill the beans.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't tell whatsaname a secret unless it's not a secret


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

Don't play with the melons


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Don't drill holes in the bucket


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

Don't carry more buckets than you can carry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't whisper here


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't forget to check your pups for ticks


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't forget to remove the ticks properly, when you find them.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't forget to give the Ticks, and any Tocks, to the Tick Tock Circus


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't worry if your clock does not tick or tock 

(Most clocks stopped doing that, decades ago)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2020)

Don't be surprised if your cuckoo clock's cuckoo will only cuck but not koo


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

Don't spend weeks looking for some item you haven't seen in years.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Don't talk like that


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

Don't Smile Like that!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)

Don't sit there


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2020)

Don't spend weeks eating soup with a fork


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

Don't get up too quickly.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)

Don't Eat Too Much Turkey


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Don't forget to hide the sausages


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Don't Everyone write at the same time


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)

Don't expect that to happen here


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Don't rub the top of your head and belly at the same time


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Don't cut your toenails with a carving knife


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Don't use the wrong tool for the task at hand.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

Don't become a sheep and then bleat about it


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Don't forget about your shopping for Christmas


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

Don't forget to buy my present...


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Don't ask for directions


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Don't ask me what I got you for your gift.  (Sparky especially  )


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2020)

Don't mind what my present is but, I already have some of those whatchamacallits


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Don't worry!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

Don't change the subject


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2020)

Sparky said:


> I already have some of those whatchamacallits



Don't tell me you couldn't use some more of them!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Don't tell me you couldn't use some more of them!


_Maybe one, with an extra bit on the end..   _

Don't forget that extra bit on the end


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Don't get *too*_ fussy, _or you won't find _anything_ you like.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Don't worry if you get fuzzy and find everything I want...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Don't get too fussy about fuzzy presents, give them to the cat..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

Don't spoil the cat or dog by giving them too many presents they don't need, 
when they could learn to donate some for other cats and dogs.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Don't know if there are any Low-Level Bins for cats and dogs to deposit their donations...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

Don't patronize stores and donation centers that refuse 
to have Low-Level Bins, for cats and dogs to donate their excellent condition, 'lightly used'  toys and clothing items!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

Don't cut your toenails with tinsnips


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2020)

Don't teach your parrot to answer the phone


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

Don't teach a parrot, a trick or a phrase, that you _don't_ want repeated!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2020)

Don't teach a parrot to teach other parrots


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Don't copy another post


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Don't pretend to be Ken if you're Kaila, or Kaila if you're Ken.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't pretend to be anyone but yourself


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't bother wearing a plastic beard unless you really want to


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Don't wear only shorts and a T-shirt, on freezing wintery days!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 16, 2020)

Don't worry be happy !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Don't be late


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

Don't ignore someone.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Don't, Just Don't


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2020)

Don't do a tango with an Eskimo


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Don't Blink


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

"Don't look now, but...... "


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2020)

Don't look now, but there's...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Don't look now, but there's...



...a hippopotamus. ?

..... the person you were JUST telling me a story about.?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2020)

Don't tell hippopotamus stories without an ending..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2020)

Don't do anything that would make a rhinoceros mad at you!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Don't walk under a giraffe at the wrong moment


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2020)

Don't be cruel (Elvis told me that)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2020)

Don't try to pat a lion.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2020)

Don't wear these...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Don't wear something that makes you feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2020)

Don't set your cup/glass near your elbow.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

Don't set your full hot coffee or tea mug, near the edge of the counter or table.

Thanks for the smile, and the laugh, today  @applecruncher


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Don't forget to see what your life number is...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2020)

Dont forget to set the alarm


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)

Don't wake me too early


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

Don't ask me complex questions, when I just woke up.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2021)

Don't wake up in a wardrobe unless there's a good reason


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2021)

Don't make up a reason, if you don't have one.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Don't have one reason when you could have more


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2021)

Don't expect others to agree with your reasons.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Don't try to change him


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2021)

Don't have any reason to change


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2021)

Don't dust if you don't need to.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)

Don't forget roughly 349 days till Christmas


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2021)

Don't forget to remind me about that whatchamacallit


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Don't stay up all night.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2021)

Don't be rude to someone


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't step on anyone's toes


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Don't rock the boat


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)

Don't try to kiss the dog.


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Don't lick the cat


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't forget to visit the jail


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't forget your get out of jail card.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Don't yodel too often


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Don't yodel as a habit, if you live in an apartment building, like I do.


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Don't forget to fill out your Tax return.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Don't forget to press send.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Don't forget that pancakes could probably be sent in an envelope


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Don't forget to check the envelope for crumbs.


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

Don’t forget to add “fragile” sticker to envelope


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

Don't forget to address the envelope to me..


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Don't overstuff the envelope


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't worry about that...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't rain on my parade


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't tread mud in the house.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't address that above-mentioned envelope to :

SParky
SeniorForums
World Wide Web


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't bother with an envelope, use a large box..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't bother to mail the cake; Take it in person and help eat it!


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't lick the frosting of the whole cake.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't say 'cake' say 'cakes'


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't tell someone you have a cake, if you don't have any.  

Edited by myself,  due to above post which was apparently sneaked in between this one of mine and the one that had been previous:

"Don't tell someone you have cake or cakes, if you don't have either. "


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't say you are cakeless when the cupboard is full of them..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

^^^^^ Oh definitely, Don't do _*that!  *_


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't go snooping in Kaila's cupboards.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't assume there's cake or cookies in *my* cupboard.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2021)

Don't assume that the Cake Police wont bother checking..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2021)

Don't send the Cake Police to my house, please!


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Don't answer the door, it might be the Cake Police.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't forget YOU know what is coming up!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't worry, the Cake Police can be bribed..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't forget to make them wait outside the door....till you've eaten any possible evidence.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't forget to get rid of all the crumbs.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't forget to _not_ invite them to come back at another time!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2021)

Don't forget to dig an escape tunnel, just in case...


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Don't forget to make sure the escape tunnel had beam support.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

Don't build an escape tunnel without helpers.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Don't have too many helpers in case they eat all the cakes


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Don't tell me how many helpers I need.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't say I didn't warn you,...better hide those cakes under the mattress


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't jump on the bed if you've hidden cake under the mattress!


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't watch me remove the cakes.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't search for cakes, under other people's mattresses!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

don't be silly


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't know if mattress cakes are really pancakes...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't put syrup on pancakes, if they are going under the mattress for safe keeping.


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't put pancakes anywhere but the ceiling.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

@Tish   ^^^


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't know if ceiling pancakes need extra syrup...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't forget to add syrup (and flour and all cake and pancake ingredients)
to the next grocery shopping list.
Perhaps a few other staples as well.


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't forget to get eggs.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't get things you really don't need or want or use.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2021)

Don't need a scrapbook for pictures of past pancakes...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2021)

Don't buy photo albums if you don't have regular old photos, to put in them....


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Don't buy a digital photo frame.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2021)

Don't have any digitals to put in a photo frame...


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Don't forget to plug in the USB in the digital frame.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2021)

Don't forget to recharge every rechargeable item!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2021)

Don't recharge for things that have already been paid for


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Don't remind me of that.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2021)

Don't remind me of _what?
_


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2021)

Don't know if What is worth remembering..


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Why wouldn't you remember it?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2021)

Don't know if I will recognize it, the next time I see or think of it, or not.....


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't know if hypnotism might remind you of What..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't get hypnotized by someone you know nothing about....


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't forget the keyword after being Hypnotized.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't become a hypnotist, if you don't like interacting with people.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't sing anymore!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2021)

Don't sing yodels if you've been hypnotised,.. just in case...


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Don't yodel.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2021)

Don't claim to know, if you don't.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2021)

Don't pretend to be a kangaroo if you're not


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Don't tell a kangaroo to walk backwards.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't tell a kangaroo to do anything they had not thought of first, themselves!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't bother talking kangarooish unless you're Australian...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Australian kangaroos would probably not care for our snow.


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't be too sure about that, we have snow where I live and the roo's have not said a word  about it lol


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't forget to have your hearing checked,
 to be sure you hear what the wildlife is telling each other, that might be about you.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

( And don't point out to me, what I now realize,
that I thought I was on a different thread, 
when I posted earlier today, a few posts above this one!   )


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2021)

Don't worry, your secret is safe with everyone..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

^^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Don't trust the Internet to keep your secrets!


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Don't blame the internet for snooping.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't go snooping for someone's hidden chocolate cakes..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't tell anyone but me, where the cake is.


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't tell Kaila without telling me first.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2021)

Don't tell Mother Hubbard, she's looking to fill her cupboard ..


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Don't steal mother Hubbards bones.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2021)

Don't be surprised if she is *very* angry, if you do! ^^^


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2021)

Don't think her poor doggie will be bothered, he's used to being boneless..


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Don't bet on that.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Don't bet something you don't have, 
on something you wish for but likely will not get, either.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2021)

Don't bet on snail races after 8pm


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Don't irritate the snails


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Don't imitate snails, either.  

(Especially if you are late for an appointment.   )


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

Don't even eat snails,.. you are what you eat...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Don't dream of snails, either; it won't get you anyplace.


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Don't tell me what to dream about


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Don't listen to me, (or my advice 
if you Don't want to!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't know if I want to dream about snails, maybe slugs are better...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't know if one's outer shell, changes one's true inner nature...


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't know how you would find out.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't look for answers to questions that have no answers. 

Well, do look, 

 and search and ponder and learn and consider,
but Don't get upset that many questions have no simple and clear set answer.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't know whether to answer that or not...


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't procrastinate


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't tell me I can't do it _later ? !!!???? _


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Don't tell me I won the lottery if I didn't


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2021)

Dont celebrate everything just because you want extra cakes..


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Don't hog all the cakes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't forget to offer some cake


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't offer cakes that already have teeth marks..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't take one bite out of each cookie.


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't offer half-bitten cookies.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't jump up and down till two hours after eating


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't eat a banana if you're going to sneeze


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't mention bananas, when I don't have any, please.


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't make a bananaless smoothie with almond milk


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't try to run the smoothie blender without plugging it in.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't bother with smoothies if they're rough


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't purchase a peach if the skin is rough.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't purchase anything with rough skin.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't forget to use lotion or oil or cream, if you have rough skin.


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't take a sleeping pill and a laxative, together, just before bedtime!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Don't drink your entire day's requirement of water, in the evening, either.


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Don't argue with a closed mind... theirs or yours!


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Don't push your luck


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Don't wear lucky horseshoes unless you're a horse


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 22, 2021)

Don't bother me.


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Don't be a stick  in the mud


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

Don't spread a rumor, even if your neighbor 
has done something unusual that we all want to know about.

(Don;t tell anyone but me, what it was)


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't tell Kaila exclusively as she won't share.


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't diss @Kaila as she is a very special lady!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

Don't try to butter me up, just to get my cake....
OR, my secrets, I heard from other people.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Don't be hypnotised into giving away your cakes, secrets, and secret cakes..


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Don't give me ideas (Hypnosis mmmm....)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Don't hypnotize me, please!

(Especially when I am eating my cake)


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2021)

Don't eat cakes near an open window,.. just in case...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Don't ask people "_In case of What?"
_after they end their sentence with _just in case._


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Don't tell me not to ask "_In case of what?"_


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 25, 2021)

Don' t be caught in a blizzard while walking the dog....


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't sleep under a camel unless there's no other option


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't visit a desert, overnight, without taking a lightweight tent (and some water)


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't tell me there is no more coffee


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't feel so good today


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't worry Pop', we all wish you well...


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't you DARE do that again!!!


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't Dare me.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't double dare me either, lol...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't drink the last cup of coffee, without starting a fresh pot.
And,
Don't eat the last piece of cake, without baking another one!


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't touch my coffeepot because you won't make it near strong enough!!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't use all the coffee grounds you have, for today's pot!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't worry about that, there's Rum Cake being delivered


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't drink the rum instead of cooking with it and ruin the recipe!!


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't Drink me "Hic" not to Tell


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't drive under the influence of cake!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't tell me the calories in that cake either....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't tell me something I strongly prefer not to know!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't know what not to know if you don't know it..


----------



## Patch (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't assume you know what I know or what I don't know because, for all you know, I could be all-knowing!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't pretend to know what Patch knows


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't tell everything you know, or then, they'll probably know as much as you know.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't bite those fingernails down to the skin, ouch.....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't watch me so closely, @PopsnTuff  , while I'm typing posts, please!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't you like me spying on you @Kaila ? lol.....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't doubt that,  @PopsnTuff  !


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Don't doubt anything.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 2, 2021)

Don't doubt if everything I read in the news is mostly fake....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't bother eating sandwiches with nothing in them


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't call it a sandwich if it's just slices of bread


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't be so picky.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't be picky and don't pick your nose


----------



## Patch (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't pick your teeth with the same finger you used to just pick your nose!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't watch me if you don't like what I'm doing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't tell me all your bad habits cuz they're probably some of mine too, lol....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Don't be a copycat.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2021)

Don't copy what the cat does, it could be awkward


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Don't let your ego get you in awkward situations.


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Don't tempt me with awkward situations.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Don't _cramp my style .....
with all of these restrictions and guidelines and do's....*and don't's!
*_


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Don't expect freedom from restrictions and guidelines to protect your style, if your style would impose upon mine!!!  :>)


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Don't impose anything on anyone.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 5, 2021)

Don't stop me from listening to my Motown tunes....


----------



## Patch (Mar 5, 2021)

Don't let me near the volume knob or I'll turn it up... LOUD!!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't turn off whatever music you like, Pops, but 
don't let Patch near the volume knob, either!


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't let anyone near Pops music.


----------



## Patch (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't sing along with my music if you don't know the words!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't sing along with my music, if you don't know the language.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't be dancing the polka to my Motown tunes either


----------



## Patch (Mar 7, 2021)

Don't even suggest you saw James Brown and the Famous Flames doing the polka!!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Don't practice your drums while I'm napping.


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Don't go napping without earplugs.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2021)

Don't use chewing gum as earplugs


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Don't spy on me and then tell everyone what I do with Chewing gum.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2021)

Gum chewing and blowing bubbles is still fun to do....


----------



## Patch (Mar 8, 2021)

Don't swallow bubble gum or you may blow bubbles from the wrong end!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't scar me for life with that thought, lol;....


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't destroy the alarm clock in the mornings.


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't argue with me since I an an authority on everything!!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

Don't boast.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Don't Tell an expert not to boast.


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2021)

Don't start an argument with your neighbor if he mows your grass!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 10, 2021)

Don't expect our grass to be growing til May....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Don't Don't Don't. That's all I ever hear from you.


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Don't quote me.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 12, 2021)

Don't let me eat too much chocolate cake


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Don't. Just don't.


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Don't what?


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't give up!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't call them back, after the message they left!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't wash the car....it's gonna rain....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't forget. (I much prefer "remember")


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't tell us what you prefer to remember.


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't chastise me for not paying attention to what you demand! :>)


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't give me a reason to chastise you.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't argue, please!


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't argue with us about arguing with each other if our arguing isn't argumentative with your argument.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't speak while I'm interrupting.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't interrupt while Patch is arguing with me.  
(OR, is he arguing or agreeing with me?   And, are you interrupting? )


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't try to confuse me for, as you can sell see, I'm already in a state of confusion!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't visit me _*too often*_....even if we both live in that same State.  (^^^)


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't leave the gate open or it might get crowed in 'that' State.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't keep a closed gate. ( How am I supposed to sneak in?)


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

Don't give *everyone* the lock combination numbers for the gate.

(Just put it here on Senior Forums!  )


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

( 4 9 2 6  ) Don't tell people where to find the combination for the lock.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Don't tell nobody nothin'.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2021)

Don't ever stop making me laugh with the above comments


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Don't let it get you down.


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

Don't lie to me about the combination, 'cause I've tried it three times and I can't get in!!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Don't tell everyone it's a fake.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't try it a 4th or 5th time, if it failed the first 3 attempts.


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't ever stop moving forward or you will begin falling backward.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't even suggest I walk backwards cuz I will surely fall backwards.....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't walk backwards without leaning way forwards, at the same time!


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't confuse me.  ( This isn't the ministry of silly walks)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't forget whatshisname.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't forget what someone said about something.


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't forget to tell me where what's his name is.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't forget to tell me what they were doing the last time you saw them doing whatever it was they were doing.


----------



## Patch (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't even pretend to require me to remember what someone was doing the last time I saw them doing it, for my "rememberer" is worn out and can't remember the last time it remembered anything.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't even . . . !


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2021)

Don't get too cocky on here but I have thick skin so it just slides off me shoulders


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Don't try to Peirce Pops skin.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2021)

Don't be watching too much of Dr. Pimple Popper either


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Don't miss me _*too*_ much, when I leave this site for an hour or two.


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't spit into the wind... unless you can duck awfully fast!


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't be gone too long, Kaila.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

That was a sweet surprise post, @Tish  Thank you. 

^^^^^

Don't tease the cat.


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't cut off the cat's tail or you will have to take it to Walmart... the world's largest RE-TAILER!!!!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't use that tone with me.


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't tell anyone what I'm about to tell you that I wasn't supposed to tell anyone.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't open your mouth, then.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Don't keep secrets.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't spill the beans


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't count those spilled beans, *while* you are picking them up, please....  @Sparky


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't pick up the beans, as the dog will eat them for her lunch!!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't forget to wash those beans first.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't forget that beans are musical fruit.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't eat _nothing but_ beans!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't come near me.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2021)

Don't eat jumping beans, there could be a problem..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Don't jump up and not come down.


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Don't confuse me.


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't assume your confused state may not have needed our assistance to materialize!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't use a double negative, and then add some big words, in addition!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't spell Tweedledee without the E


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't you understand???


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't you want me to understand?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't stand under whatever it was you were understanding.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't tell me where to stand


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't stand (or sit) where you don't want to!  (especially you, @Tish  )


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't mess with me.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Don't be so defensive.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Don't runaway please.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Don't tell me you would miss me.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

Don't think twice it's alright.


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

Don't turn your back on me unless it's as you are riding off into the sunset never to bother me again!!!!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

Don't forget to tip your server.


----------



## Patch (Mar 30, 2021)

Don't text while driving!


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Don't drive while texting.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Don't drive from your house to mine , if there's an Ocean in between!


----------



## Patch (Mar 30, 2021)

Don't try to drive to my house unless you have a road map to Mars, as that is the planet on which I live!


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Don't lie about what planet you live on


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't move to Mars yet.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't forget to remember to forget.


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't remind me to remember something, as I will not remember what the reminder was to remind me to remember!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Don't confuse me with things I need to remind you to remember.


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2021)

Don't make me deal with your confusion, as I am already confused!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

Don't try to cover up your confusion with excuses.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't forget how funny you all are!

(And that it adds smiles and laughs, to another person's day.  )


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't forget how special and valued you are


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't pass out compliments since today's "Gold Star" for politeness was earned by you hours ago!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't assume I have hidden goals.


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't keep your goals hidden if you would trust friends to assist in your achieving them.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't show people where your goals are hidden.


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't spy on people.


----------



## Patch (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't tell people to cover the keyholes in their doors or I won't be able to spy on them anymore!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Don't spy on something you might later wish you hadn't seen.


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

Don't assume my vision is good enough to see what actually exists rather than seeing only the images developed by my imagination!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Don't forget to wear your glasses.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

Don't tell someone you saw something you might not have actually _seen._


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Don't ruin my delusions.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

Don't worry; I won't!
(I love my own delusions and imaginations, as well!!)


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Don't worry so do I.


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2021)

Don't trust a talking horse.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

^^^


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Don't pick on Mr. Ed


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

Don't pick on someone if you haven't walked in their hoofs.


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Don't pick on anyones!


----------



## RubyK (Apr 12, 2021)

Don't eat strange berries!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Don't be so uptight.


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Don't have too much fun for, at this age, the recovery time could be astronomical!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't stop to smell the roses.


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't choose your friends as if they were a pretty, blooming rose for you may find the unseen thorns are more dangerous than the beauty of the petals.


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

^ Don't be so poetic.


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't poke perfunctory protests at a poet's pathetic poetry!!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't poke holes in my theory.


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2021)

Don't be the theorist who theorizes thoughtlessly!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Don't make this thread into the Alliteration Series Thread!


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Don't be so cheeky


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Don't rein me in!    (I'm just getting started.  )


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2021)

Don't expect to avoid the naughty corner..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Don't resist the inevitable.


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2021)

Don't resist the kidnappers as they will hold hostage the baby goats no matter what you do!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Don't let your baby goats out of your sight.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Don't you just adore baby goats?


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Don't get me started.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't finish my sentence for me.


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't start with me


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Don't know why weasels look like that..


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

Don't attempt to weasel out of an agreement with a weasel.


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Don't make agreements with them.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

Don't make agreements that are disagreeable


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Don't disagree for no other reason than to disagree.


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2021)

Don't disagree demonstrably, doubting democratically decided decisions.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Don't try to repeat that, 3 times very quickly!


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

^^ Don't start a sentence with every word beginning with D.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't know how to in this game


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't demand definitively deleting "D's"!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't dumb down directions.


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't allow my daftness to negatively affect your sensical thinking!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't Thimk Ah
ead


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't ressort tou yousing speel chek.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't argue with a smart phone.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't leave a text message on, or in,  a textbook.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't have a textbook after a strange dog ate it


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't try reading a textbook after it has found its way through the digestive system of a dog!


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't go looking through Dogs poop.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

don't forget to write something starting with a don't


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't forget to remember not to forget what you must remember!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't ask someone who is not an SF member, what this thread means.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't even ask someone who is an SF member, what this thread means..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

(_What does this thread mean?)

Oh! _

*Don't answer that!*


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't attempt to define the undefinable!


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't confuse me.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't leave me to figure this all out on my own.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't stop never stopping.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't think the unthinkable,.. I think..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't follow what someone else says, without thinking about it first!


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't tell me to think before following, without my coffee first


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't try to confuse any of us... cuz you probably will...


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't confuse chalk with cheese


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't take a laxative and a sleeping pill at the same time!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't walk away, Renee.


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't tell Renee what to do.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't you want her to stay?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't bribe her, but tell her how you feel.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

don't bribe her for feeling which way?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't bribe cuckoos with coconuts


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't forget to smell the flowers while out on a walk


----------



## Patch (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't smell flowers if you have allergies!


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't grow flowers with a powerful scent.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't you believe it.


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't take suggestions in a forum thread titled "Don't..." as being advice from medical personnel, attorneys, law enforcement, or... for that matter... any intelligent being!!  :>)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't go there!


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't go anywhere without opening the door, for the damage to both door and nose could be catastrophic!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't eat too many carbs that will raise your cholesterol level....


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't remind me.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't step in it.


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

Don't waist thyme proofreading!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Don't forget to spellcheck your spellchecker!  

(Before you press _Send!  )_


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

Don't use "u's" where "u's" have been eliminated in the U.S. even though U were taught to use "u's" when U were in your favourite school or we will question your behaviour.


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Don't lecture me.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

"Don't come around here no more."  (RIP Tom Petty)


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2021)

Don't come or go...


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't stop in the middle of a store aisle to visit on your cell phone, oblivious to the other shoppers who could care less about your conversation!!!  @#$%^


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't ask passers-by,
 if they'd like to say hello to whoever you are speaking to, on your phone.

(You might have thought it polite to offer to include them in the conversation, but it isn't!  )


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't throw used teabags at passers by


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't look up with your mouth open when a flock of geese fly over.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't be ridiculous


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't look up


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't look down


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't Look!


----------



## Zone (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't forget to drink lots of water


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't play with matches in a dynamite factory!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't do that thing you do.


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't tell me to not do the thing I do until you can do the thing I do as good or better than I do that thing I do!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't let me eat that cake by myself!


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't ask a steer where steaks come from.


----------



## Zone (Apr 28, 2021)

Don’t push the panic button


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't know where the panic button is...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't panic unnecessarily.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't panic till later, if it's necessary to get out of the house, or to take some other action, *first*.


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't allow panic over a false alarm cause you to leave your recliner and miss the ending of a sitcom rerun.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't forget to record every single episode, in case you get interrupted, so you will not miss anything.
(OR perhaps recording one a month would be sufficient, for you to know what's happening.  )


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't recycle plastic bags.


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't fear getting back on a bicycle once you have fallen, for many people have fallen and "recycled".


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

^^^^^Oh!  @Patch


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't forget to wear a helmet.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't bother


----------



## Zone (Apr 28, 2021)

Don’t forget to bring a water bottle


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't forget to fill it with water


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't set it on top of your car, for _just a moment!_


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't cut the grass without a mower, scissors take too long


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't get frustrated if you try to eat soup with a fork.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't eat the poison cookies.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't forget to check the other game threads you've posted on.


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't forget to check the threads on your buttons or you might be posting with a red face!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Face the music, and tell your parents the truth.


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't look where you shouldn't


----------



## Zone (Apr 29, 2021)

Don’t forget to do your stretching


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't stretch out sentences beyond acceptable limits so that the writing becomes far too uninteresting to those who don't want to read sentences that go nowhere and become nothing more than a mushy waste of ink...


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't mince words!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't Face the music, and tell your parents the truth.


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't step on my toes, Myrtle, 'cause your dancin' is about the worst I've ever seen!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't criticize Myrtle!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't call me Myrtle; that's not my name!


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't use your real name, the Martians are reading this!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't tell me the usernames are _not real?! _


----------



## Zone (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't tell me the usernames real?!


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Don't forget to remove your clothes before putting them in the washing machine!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Don't forget to turn the washer _on,
_if you need something clean, any time _soon!_


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Don't test my limits


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Don't ask us to study for the test of your limits unless you know we will get a passing grade.


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Don't study for the test then.


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Don't cram the night before the test.


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Don't cram into the testing room with too many others.


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Don't show up unprepared


----------



## Patch (May 2, 2021)

Don't show up if you are just showing up to showoff the fact you just showered for the first time in a month.


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2021)

Don't eat all the cakes and blame it on the hamster


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Don't tell me the Hamster is innocent.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Don't ignore it, and fail to investigate reasons,
 if your hamster gets very, very fat.


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2021)

Don't know why those hefty hamsters won't use their hamster wheels..


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Don't know if we would use them either, if we were hamsters....


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Don't decide for me, whether I want to use a hamster wheel or not!!!!


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Don't be so defensive.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Don't assume I mean _you,_
when I am talking about _other_ hamsters....oops! 
I meant.... when I am talking about hamsters.


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Don't assume that I am making assumption... that I am assuming anything since the simple act of assuming, by definition, means you have no credible evidence if I am assuming or stating fact!


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Don't change the topic.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Don't tell none hamster lovers not to change the subject


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Don't sniff the air like you smell something


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2021)

Don't keep sniffing hamsters


----------



## Patch (May 5, 2021)

Don't be sniffing any rodents if, due to their speed, you think you are kissing the front end and they slip past fast enough where you mistakenly kiss the rear end!!!


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Don't assume all rodents are fast.


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2021)

Don't think hefty hamsters can be fast..


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Don't overfeed them!


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Don't reject an act of kindness since it may well include a piece of the giver's heart.


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Don't bite the hand that feeds.


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Don't drink from the creek that is downstream from a cattle corral.


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Don't Corral Cattle.


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Don't whiz on the electric fence.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Don't get electrocuted


----------



## Zone (May 7, 2021)

Don't touch it


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2021)

Don't toss litter out your automobile window!


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2021)

Don't toss stuff out windows!

(_Any_thing out _any window...   )_


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Don't follow the red balloon.


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

Don't inhale helium from the red balloon and talk like Donald Duck!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Don't talk like anyone but yourself!


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2021)

Don't nibble off the chocolate and give someone the leftover raisins


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Don't give me chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Don't hide the raisins in chocolate.


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Don't throw raisins at each other.


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

Don't eat the raisins you find near a rabbit's nest!!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Don't bother wildlife.


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2021)

Don't think there's much wildlife on Mars..


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2021)

don't forget to put the toilet seat down


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Don't go to Mars, without first researching what sorts of things live there!


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Don't go to Mars without bringing bird seed and fish food, 
in case there are some there and they haven't had anything to eat, 
in a very long time (since the last time somebody brought them some)


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Don't forget to bring back a Marsbar


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

Don't fear the unknown, whether it be in space exploration or in what tomorrow holds for you.


----------



## Zone (May 11, 2021)

Don’t forget to take a slow deep breath every now and then.


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2021)

Don't inflate rubber gloves into weird looking chicken balloons


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Don't inflate chickens, assuming they will look like feathered balloons!


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Don't expect eggs out of inflated chickens.


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Don't "egg on" a politician with an inflated resume.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## Zone (May 13, 2021)

Don’t forget Kaila’s reminder!


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2021)

Don't forget, ... what was it...


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Don't forget we all can be forgetful, forgetting what... just a few years ago... we considered unforgettable.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Don't lose patience quickly, with someone who forgot something.


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Don't forget things.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Don't expect perfection.... of others or yourself.


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Don't write lefthanded if you are righthanded or righthanded if lefthanded or try to write with your toes if you can't remember which-handed.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Don't use the printer if it isn't plugged in to an outlet.


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2021)

Don't use the outlet as an inlet


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Don't stick a fork in an outlet for the sole purpose of curling your hair since it may, also, curl your toes!!!!


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Don't steal my curling iron.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Don't _borrow_ items without first asking permission!


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Don't borrow someone else's underwear... even if given permission!!!!!


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2021)

Don't forget Mr Patch is MR Patch and not Miss Patch


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Zone said:


> Don't forget Mr Patch is MR Patch and not Miss Patch


Don't make fun of the *P*erfectly *A*ged *T*errific *C*hief *H*oncho!!


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

^ Don't be a show-off


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Don't raise your voice at a deaf person... or a person with a closed mind... thinking either will hear you.


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2021)

Don't bathe in asses' milk while the ass is watching


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Don't traded kisses with your dog immediately after it drinks from the toilet.


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Don't leave the toilet seat up.


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Don't call 911 if you get stuck in the toilet because you sat down without checking to see if the seat would be there to sit on!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Don't worry about all those things mentioned in the recent previous posts, on this page and last page ;  *I won't!*


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2021)

Don't know if Martians have to wear masks when they visit earth..


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Don't ask Martians to do anything they didn't think of themselves.


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2021)

Don't assume all Martians are from Mars since, were that so, we would have to believe all Plutocrats are from Pluto.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Don't know how I mix these game threads up with one another, when I do re-check the titles, multiple times!


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Don't squeeze pups out of Pluto.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Don't read my posts, until I have had a chance to revisit each thread, and recheck my posts, several times first.


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2021)

Don't worry about making errors in posts for those errors can be what keep us old folks entertained! :>)


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Don't worry; I am sure I will make other errors, no matter how much I might try not to.  

(Thanks, for saying that, in your above post   @Patch  )


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

Don't worry about erroneousness, or most other 'ness things..


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

Don't ever tell yourself you can't do something, for you will never accomplish anything unless you try and do so with a positive attitude.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Don't try to do _absolutely everything_ you have _ever_ heard of a person doing, rather than choosing the ones that fit in some ways, for you, yourself.


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Don't do anything you don't want to do.


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

Don't do anything your wife doesn't want you to do and do do everything your wife wants you to do and life is so much easier!!!!


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Don't underestimate the power of women.


----------



## Patch (May 21, 2021)

Don't forget common courtesy and respect when dealing with people you encounter along life's road.


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Don't remind me.


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2021)

Don't need reminded, just behave!!!


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Don't tell me to behave!


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

Don't stand up on your chair,  @Tish


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

Don't take advice from children... or adults who act like one.


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Don't be so judgemental.


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

Don't smoke in a gunpowder factory.


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Don't even think about it.


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

_Don't make it so obvious.  _


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Don't be cruel


----------



## Patch (May 25, 2021)

Don't be cruel... "to your web-footed friends for a duck may be somebody's mother".


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2021)

Don't Forget Mother Earth should be looked after


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Don't throw trash out the windows.


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Don't forget to take the trash out.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 25, 2021)

Don't say you can't when you didn't even try.....


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2021)

don't forget today is hump day


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2021)

Don't stop


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Don't forget to be grateful for something.


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Don't forget your shopping list.


----------



## RubyK (May 26, 2021)

Don't eat too many potato chips.


----------



## Patch (May 27, 2021)

Don't argue with stupid people since it's just a waste of time.


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2021)

Don't mistake Bungee jumping for Budgie jumping


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2021)

"Don't tase me Bro"

(Meyer registered the phrase as a trademark in September 2007- wiki)


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Don't forget to say thank you to the gift horse.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Don't snail-mail thank you cards, if they have no street address,
and Don't *e*-mail thanks, if they have no computer access.


----------



## Patch (May 27, 2021)

Don't ask a lady to produce personal id documents to verify the age she claims is correct!!  Better yet... Don't EVER ask a lady her age!!!!  :>)


----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2021)

Don't allow your cat to roam free outside.


----------



## Patch (May 28, 2021)

Don't try to herd cats!


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

^ Don't try to baptize them either.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Don't give cats swimming lessons in the bathtub or sink, either!


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Don't let your cat get lonely.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Don't worry about _that!  ^^^ _


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Don't be a pessimist!


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Don't be an optimist.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Don't be the rotten apple in the barrel or your rot may spread and ruin the entire barrel full.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

Don't be rude


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Don't refuse to accept responsibility for your actions, even though that acceptance may have consequences.


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2021)

Don't believe the world is flat


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Don't fall off the edge, or go too close to it,
just in case....


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Don't start a sentence and, halfway through, forget ....  never mind since I forgot what I was going to tell you not to do!


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Don't forget stuff.


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Don't let me forget!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2021)

Don't promise cakes and bring spinach instead..


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Don't order cakes and be upset if you only get pie!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Don't order the most popular type of pie, 
or you might not get as much of it, to eat.


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Don't stick your finger in your favorite pie, assuming no one else will eat it and you will have it all!!


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Don't lick it either.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Don't give a pie to someone after you've eaten the filling


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Don't slide down a bannister before checking it for splinters.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

Don't keep reminding me of delicious pies!


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Don't pee in the swimming pool, especially from the high diving board!


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

^Don't poo in it either.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2021)

Don't know if fish bother sweating


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

*Don't touch me there!*


----------



## Patch (Jun 3, 2021)

Don't forget to shut off the lights as you leave a room.


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Don't just stand there; _Do something!  _


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't do just anything, do what Simon says


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't do something _JUST BECUZ.... _somebody told you to.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't use Becuz instead of because


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't set such high standards for others,
 that you can't always reach them, yourself.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2021)

Don't know what's going to happen now..


----------



## Patch (Jun 5, 2021)

Don't make noise and wake me from my afternoon nap!!!


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Don't nap in the afternoon.


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't wake a grouch and expect him/her to rise with a smile.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't even try to sleep with a smile on your face.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't smile at crocodiles


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't they look cute when very, very, extremely young? ^^^^


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't saddle up a crocodile, expecting to ride him in the Fourth of July parade!


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't play golf on a crocodile-infested golf course.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't they have a right to play golf as well?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't they wear crocodile shoes..


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't whisper "See you later, alligator" in the ear of a crocodile.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't yell it at him, either!  ^^^^


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't stick your foot in a bear trap to see if it's working!!!


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't set up traps.


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't forget traps set in person to person conversations can be just as injurious as the mechanical traps with teeth.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't tell parrots secrets that you know they can't keep


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't buy a parrot from a whore house.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't go someplace I wouldn't.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't sleepwalk on the edge of a cliff


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't cliff-walk , on the edge of....emmm....

(nevermind that last part )


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't even think about sleep walking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't pick your nose in public.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't spy on me


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't leave your curtains open, if you don't want us to look!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2021)

Don't bother looking for needles in haystacks


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Don't eat all the chocolate cake.


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Don't scratch where it itches if scratching where it itches would make someone uncomfortable knowing you itch there.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Don't listen to our advice!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2021)

Don't give advice about shaving cream to a werewolf..


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Don't go out alone at night.


----------



## Patch (Jun 12, 2021)

Don't go barefoot in a sandbur patch.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't take long shortcuts


----------



## Patch (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't try to juggle eggs while riding a bicycle.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Or, don't start riding the bicycle,
 if you already began juggling eggs. ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't juggle eggs


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2021)

Don't cook eggs in front of a chicken


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Don't chicken out.


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Don't play Humpty dumpty


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Don't tell anyone they are just like Humpty Dumpty!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't push Humpty Dumpty off that wall..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't hang out with @Sparky 
who might be thinking of _doing that!  
_


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't expect a fried chicken to give you fried eggs.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't look for any advice, other than in _this thread! _


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't make me spit out my coffee


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't blame _us!  _


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't know if a parrot could be a stool pigeon ...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't keep me awake, to tell me things like that! ^^^


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 16, 2021)

*Don't call me nasty names*


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't name your parrot the same as someone you don't like for, if you ask a question, you may get answered by a bird and a birdbrain!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 16, 2021)

Don’t believe everything you _think_ you know


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't not believe.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't go outside without sunscreen!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't go outdoors till next season!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't salt your food without tasting it first.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2021)

Don't keep walking under camels


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Don't try to change everything I like to do.


----------



## Patch (Jun 17, 2021)

Don't let others try to change you, for you are the only one living your life.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Don't take life so seriously, no one gets out alive.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't drag your feet


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't squeeze a lemon expecting orange juice.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't drink nothing but orange juice and lemon juice,
 or you just _might rust! _


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't stand around chitchatting when you are getting paid to do a job.


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't eat beef liver because it's full of iron and, should you drink orange juice or lemon juice, the resulting rust would be exacerbated.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't makeup stories


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't spit into the wind.


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Don't spit at all.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Don't bother trying to be _perfect!_


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2021)

Don't rain on my parade


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Don't know why snails look like that..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

Don't tell us, when you find out.  ^^^


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 20, 2021)

Don't fear the reaper


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Don't quote songs


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

_Don't stop....Thinkin' about to-morrow......_


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2021)

Don't start thinking about the day after tomorrow..


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

Don't bother thinking it through, just do it!!!!


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Don't steal Nike's slogan


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

Don't 'nuke' your Nikes!


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Don't do that.


----------



## Patch (Jun 22, 2021)

Don't do what you do do well, if what you do do well is robbing banks and rustling cattle.


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Don't do what Nickelback did in Get 'em up.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Don’t you, forget about me!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't put Baby in the corner.


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't set a mousetrap if you are trying to catch a bear.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't read this thread if you don't want to hear ridiculous advice.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't know if anyone has noticed..


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't call something "ridiculous" unless you've tried it... and survived!


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't tell anybody about it.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Don't discount advice too quickly, even if it seems unusual.


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Don't discount advice... often stale, unrequested, and offered free of charge anyway.  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Don't accept something solely because it is a _bargain. _


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Don't be so suspicious


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 26, 2021)

"Don't tug on Superman's cape."  (Jim Crochie)


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Don't criticize what's for dinner if you want some.


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Don't criticize what's for dinner if the chef knows where to purchase arsenic.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Don't forget where you hid the winning lottery ticket.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't share unless you must


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't lend money to a friend or relative if you actually expect repayment.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't buy more than you need.


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't use the outhouse until you check for spiders under the seat.


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't listen to rumors


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't point out another's shortcomings without recognizing your own.


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't eat all the chocolate.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't forget what I like, when you're at the grocery store.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't ignore people because they are not wealthy


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't assume a wealth of happiness is of lesser value than financial wealth.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't assume tomorrow will come


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't forget to give your grandchildren lots of sugary sweets, getting them hyper, before sending them home to their parents.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Don’t try this at home.


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't forget to put the coffee on.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't forget to put in some ground coffee.


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't ruin good black coffee with sugar, cream, or any other fru-fru flavorings.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't leave home without it


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't leave home without your key to get back in.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't leave a spare key under the flower pot, the elves will find it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't disturb the elves.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't forget to boogie!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't boogie loudly, 

when the elves are sleeping.


----------



## Patch (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't leave my name and phone number on any more restroom stalls since I'm booked up for weeks meeting dozens of new "friends"!!  :>)


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't act in haste unless the flames are licking your legs.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't let the elves sleep


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't let others rush you into making a big decision, quickly.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't make a big decision without a cup of tea and a cake


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't drink tea or milk when good black coffee is available!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't forget how significantly, _cake_ helps with good decision-making!


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't stop believing


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't eat cakes in the bath unless they're sponge cakes


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't ever give up on your dreams.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't forget to purchase extra eggs
 (about a dozen extra)
If you are planning to bake a Sponge cake! 

(For me, please! )


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't squeeze chickens thinking you can pop eggs out of them similar to squeezing toothpaste from a tube.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Don’t let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya!


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't Eat cakes underwater.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't eat chocolate cakes when you're sneezing


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't use a magnifying glass trying to find the teats on an almond when you want almond milk.


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't look for the fly $hit in the pepper.


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't make Himalayan rabbit stew from a rabbit you found him-a-layin' in the middle of the road.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't invite me, to _any of your homes, _to eat a meal!


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Don't refuse a dinner invitation when there is a cake for dessert.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Don't forget to consider, when someone offers you cake;
that it might be a bribe, with conditions attached.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't worry, grab the cake and run..


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't attempt bathing a cat in the toilet.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't go outside without clothes on?


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't store your underwear in the deepfreeze.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)

Don’t be the first to jump in the water when you go skinny-dipping. Your clothes just may run off.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't forget to send me a postcard!

(_A postcard? What is that?  )_


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't forget to me one too.


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't trust a person who offers to take you snipe hunting.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't hunt coyotes in my backyard.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Don't feed the animals


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

Don't taunt or confuse or anger animals, and then blame _them,

for what they do, and how they react._


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Don't procrastinate


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2021)

Don't put off till tomorrow what you can put off till another day


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Don't complain out loud the wall has ears.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't turn into a drama queen over every little thing.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't know how many things we don't know...


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't even worry about it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't dance in the rain


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

"_Don't drive yourself crazy over it!"

_


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't remind me!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't know if the chicken knows why it crossed the road...


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't just stand there, ask it.


----------



## Patch (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't read the last 1,818 posts on the "Don't..." thread via a loudspeaker from the public square.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't ask someone in a very large city, where the town square is.

(They might say, _Look in a mirror!    )_


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't forget that you come from a very long line of survivors (meaning they survived long enough to have offspring, through war, disease, drought, floods, being eaten by other animals, etc.) going all the way back to the beginning, because it's pretty amazing that we are here.


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't forget to tell your Grandchildren that you are older than Google.


----------



## Patch (Jul 11, 2021)

Don't forget to change your will, leaving all your worldly possession to me... and ONLY me!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Tish said:


> Don't forget to tell your Grandchildren that you are older than Google.


I thought you were going to say, ..._that you are older than *them.

But, older than google?  
Not sure it's a good idea to tell anyone that. That sounds far more ancient, indeed! *_


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Pst... Pst....Don't drink anything Patch offers you.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2021)

Don’t monkey with another monkey‘s monkey   

Country music song


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Don't ever quote a song with questionable lyrics, 
_without telling us, as Kadee did, that i*t's a song!*_


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Don't ever quote a song with questionable lyrics,
> _without telling us, as Kadee did, that i*t's a song!*_ @Kaila I actually heard it on the radio recently…..and no swearing in it .


I heard it on the radio recently ….and it has NO  swearing in it which is a bit of a change from allot of tunes now days    
I like Johnny Paycheck he sings  some good tunes .


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

NO reason to be sorry; I was thanking you.
Must be my strange, _creative wording 
made you think you needed apology.

Sorry from me, back then!_


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Don't be sorry for your post; it was fine.
I was being silly, I thought.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

@Kaila   Don't stop being silly.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Tish said:


> Don't stop being silly.


Thank you, Tish!!


----------



## Patch (Jul 12, 2021)

Don't think twice about being nice!!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Don't forget to smile.


----------



## Patch (Jul 13, 2021)

Don't squeeze your nose when you sneeze or you may be picking your eyeballs off the floor!!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Don't drink a thick shake too quickly.


----------



## Patch (Jul 14, 2021)

Don't wear your dog's dog tags for if you fall asleep, you may wake up in the dog pound.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Don't wag your tail too much, if you are trying to sneak something off the edge of the dinner table.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2021)

Don't be too surprised if you find you've grown a tail


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Don't chase your tail.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

^^ But it's so tempting, @Tish


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Don't go in circles.  ^^^


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2021)

Don't want to get giddy..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Don't try to over-control yourself.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Don't forget to let the dog out.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Don't keep looking for him. 

Don't forget, after all......
I _don't have a dog!    _


----------



## Patch (Jul 16, 2021)

Don't peer over the edge of a cliff since, while doing so, you can't see who is sneaking up behind you to give you a shove!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Don't keep putting up wanted posters for things you don't want


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Don't be planning to shove people of a cliff.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't think it's a problem if the cliff is only an inch high..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't call something a cliff, if it isn't at least 
a minimum of 2 or 3 inches high.


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't wear a wig in a tornado.


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't lose your grip on Toto


----------



## Patch (Jul 19, 2021)

Don't make fun of Toto for the 'Wizard of Oz' museum is 14 miles east of where I live.  :>)


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Don't rub it in


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Don't spill the beans. 
(Or the spaghetti sauce!  )


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't bother tying spaghetti into various knots


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't grocery shop in a store that doesn't sell groceries.


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't forget to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't try spelling "_supercalifragilisticexpialidocious"_ with alphabet soup!


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't write rude things on the fridge with magnetic letters.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't forget to give me a set of those magnetic letters, for my refrigerator. 

(I have a few things I would like to write with them. 
Such as.... _I QUIT !   )

Don't expect me to write rude things in posts either. (That's why I can't tell you *ALL* the _*other*_ things I want to post on my refrigerator.) _


----------



## Patch (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't send me love letters, ladies, for I am already taken!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't wait for our letters at the mailbox!


----------



## Patch (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't feel as if it's your fault if I'm run over by the mail truck while waiting at the curb for the letters to arrive.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't worry about us, when maybe you should think more about what _you_ are doing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

Don't disrespect the elderly


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2021)

don't forget to put a stamp on your envelope


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't bother with all that, what's wrong with pigeons...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't study pigeons so much that you forget to eat.


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't overfeed the pigeons


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't forget that *any* feeding of pigeons, is likely *over*feeding them,
as they usually do quite well finding food, on their own!


----------



## Patch (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't eat the pigeons BEFORE they deliver the messages, instead, wait until AFTER the message is delivered!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't interrupt a pigeon (or anyone else )
in the middle of their message, or they might not start over from the beginning, and you might never hear the end either.

(And it might be an important message, such as:
_Move over , right now!_; there's a pigeon right above your head!)


----------



## Kadee (Jul 23, 2021)

Don’t forget to like our silly posts …..Think to many lock downs / rules and regulations  has effected my brain  it’s all to much for us poor old Aussies to remember .

So I’m bound to post silly posts on this thread


----------



## Patch (Jul 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Don’t forget to like our silly posts …..Think to many lock downs / rules and regulations  has effected my brain  it’s all to much for us poor old Aussies to remember .
> 
> So I’m bound to post silly posts on this thread


Don't ever apologize for being a little silly, in my opinion, for we all could use some hilarity from time to time in our lives.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't forget Saturday could come before Monday, but usually follows Monday...


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't try and change the subject


----------



## Patch (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't attempt mountain climbing barefoot.


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't forget your boots.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't go to cooking class without your apron


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't stare.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2021)

don't forget to buy your butter today


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Don't assume I'm staring, if I am just watching what you are doing.  (And every move you are making.    )


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Don't be so conspicuous.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2021)

Don't bother wearing camouflage that looks just like you


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2021)

don't forget to send a postcard


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 27, 2021)

Don't wear a black hoodie with a black mask to the bank


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Don't attempt to rob a bank.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

Don't _joke about robbing it, while you are there!!!_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2021)

Don't know if vampires have tried robbing blood banks...


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Don't underestimate vampires.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Don't overestimate your ability to underestimate vampires.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2021)

don't ever underestimate when overestimating


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't roll your eyes at _me_, young man! ~ Grandma Murr


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't think i am rolling my eyes at you, but maybe @chic


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't roll your eyes on a coconut mat


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't roll your eyes on a coconut mat


Don't even think about it. 
....sounds painful.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't try to eat your coconut mat.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't play with your food.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't sneak your veggies to the dog.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't guzzle a bottle of hot sauce.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't finish eating something , if it upsets your stomach too much.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't pretend to be a turkey at Christmas


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't accuse other people of doing that. ^^^^


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't put the cat amongst the pigeons.


----------



## Patch (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't use prunes to bake an apple pie.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2021)

Don't know why a prune wouldn't rather stay as a plum..


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Don't confuse me.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2021)

Don't tell me you're confused over prunes and plums!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2021)

Don't know if prunes and plums might also get confused..


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Don’t look at me!


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Don't tell me where to look.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Don't you think I won't too, Missy!


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Don't let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Patch (Aug 2, 2021)

Don't bother to wear a watch if you never show up for an appointment on time.


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Don't bother making trouble.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2021)

Don't bother walking like an Egyptian unless you're in Egypt


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Don't yawn underwater.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 4, 2021)

Don't give a dose to the ones you love most


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Don't lock me out


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Don't even think about it!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2021)

Don't seem to remember whatever it was...


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Don't worry it will work out.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2021)

Don't know why Roman Candles are called Roman Candles...


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Don't ask me, I have no idea either.


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Don't bite a dog if you have no teeth!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Don't count on the tooth fairy coming to you.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't let the tooth fairy take everything in one go..


----------



## Patch (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't put your dentures out for the tooth fairy, for replacements may cost more than the tooth fairy leaves you!!!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't talk to scammers when they call to ask for donations for police.


----------



## Patch (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't try walking through a closed door.


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't try it with walls either


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't send your teeth to the tooth fairy without a request for the delivered signature of recipeient!


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't rob the tooth fairy


----------



## Patch (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't invite the Tooth Fairy, Easter Bunny, or Santa Claus to join you for dinner at your favorite restaurant.


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Don't fight windmills


----------



## Patch (Aug 11, 2021)

Don't pour cold water on a sleeping bear.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Don't keep your mouth shut at the dentist.


----------



## Patch (Aug 12, 2021)

Don't open your mouth and begin talking when you have nothing to say.


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Don't chew with your mouth open.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Don't forget or ignore general life guidelines, such as;
Don't open your mouth until you have some good reason to do so,
and then close it, till you have another one.


----------



## Patch (Aug 13, 2021)

Don't assume the advice you are giving is needed or heeded or, really, any of your business!!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2021)

Don't sit and wait til its too late!


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Don't throw a tantrum.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Don't say you'd like a pet snake, if you really don't want one.!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't want one of those feather boa snakes


----------



## Patch (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't put mustard on your peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't try and feed a fluffy mouse.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

Don't try to put mustard on a mouse.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Don't put ketchup on it either.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't bother following snails around


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't be like a turtle and live in a shell because inside that shell it won't smell very well.


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't just say that @Patch without telling us how you know this.


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't assume I haven't dressed turtles to make Creole turtle soup and am quite familiar with the odor those turtles must live with inside their shells.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't tell me any more about that subject.


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't ask an old "farm boy" about menu items he grew up with like beef liver, beef brains & eggs, cold tongue sandwiches, chitterlings and grits, etc.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Don't think I will ask then.


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Don't mess with your elderly relatives since their will may be written in pencil... and they are holding an eraser!


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Don't threaten to erase me


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2021)

don't forget to take the garbage out


----------



## Patch (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't end a sentence with a preposition!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't focus on grammar when someone is telling you something important.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't know if it's important to eat sandwiches from the middle or the corner...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't eat the sandwich , till you find out!   @Sparky


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't forget to cut the crust off.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Tish said:


> Don't forget to cut the crust off.


How could I possibly have forgotten that very important point?! 

What Tish said, @Sparky  .....
*Don't forget to do that!*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't forget to do what?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't ask questions about a post, without having read it first.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

*Don't ever *feel criticized by any of my posts, 

when I like to make _humor_ out of things, as much as I do!!!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't do cartwheels on the edge of a cliff


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't worry I have a safety net.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't do me like that.


----------



## Patch (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't take a laxative if you've got the sneezes!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Don’t, just don’t!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2021)

don't forget to ask if we are there yet, when out for a drive every ten minutes


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't think it's worth going out for a drive every ten minutes..


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't forget me when I'm gone


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't worry I won't.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

@Tish That's *GOOD NEW**S*!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Don't confuse me by posting on the wrong thread....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Don't forget I sometimes have to check which thread I am on... 3 times!


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Don't worry so do I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2021)

Don't know if it's worth washing your goldfish..


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Don't ever give a coffee drinker a decafe


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2021)

Don't think it's worth painting the lawn...


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 26, 2021)

don't you remember making mud pies


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Don't you throw those mud pies at my clean washing.


----------



## Patch (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't try to enter through a door that says "Exit Only"!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't try to enter through a window, even if a sign says it's okay.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't try to leave!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't _you_ leave either, then.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't run off and leave your shadow behind


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't tell my shadow where I am hiding.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't try to hide from _your own shadow!  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't rain on my parade


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't bother disguising your shadow as somebody else's


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't try to decide whose shadow it is that you see, 

by measuring the height of it!!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't try to hit your shadow while shadowboxing.


----------



## Patch (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't jump out of an airplane without a parachute.


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Don't worry I won't


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

Don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't wear a pork pie hat unless it's a real hat


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't wear that ^^^
especially if you plan to visit someone who has a beloved pet pig.


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't try and steal the pig


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't expect a pig to be quiet and stop o_inking_, just because you are telling him _shshshsh!  _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't think that I can't read what you write!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't teach our dogs and cats to read, or we will be in big trouble!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't worry, cats and dogs are nowhere near as smart as pigs are!


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't let pigs in the house.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't know if the three little pigs still have their own houses..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't spend as much time trying to figure out _some things ^^^^
As you spend trying to figure out some other things. _


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't ask me if I care.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't worry I won't ask.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't tell me what you won't do, when I am now wondering what any of us _*will do?
*_


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

don't ever forget who your friends are, and never forget who your enemies are...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't know if any Martians would be reading this...


----------



## muffin (Sep 4, 2021)

Don’t know what to do next


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't worry it's the weekend.


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't bite the hand that feeds you... unless that hand tried to feed you last week's leftover tuna salad.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

don't think it's supposed to snow toay


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't shovel that food into your mouth!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't bother wrestling in sheep dip


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't book your family vacation in a hotel that advertises hourly rates.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't try to walk on water, just because your friend said _he could do it!   _


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't tell me your friend is Jesus.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't laugh at me, for how long it took me,
to comprehend that your post above, was referring to my own previous post , about the friend who said they could walk on water. 

(It's late and I am very tired, so that is at least _partly, why I didn't get it, faster. )_


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't laugh AT those who play "Games"... laugh WITH them!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't make me laugh when I am drinking coffee.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't know if canaries live in the Canary Islands..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't know if people want answers to their questions or not..

Don't know if I want an answer to this one, or not...


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't overthink things.


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't let overthinking become "paralysis through over-analysis".


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2021)

Don't overthink so you can't sleep...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Don't know how you'd know I do that ^^^^


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Don't worry, neither do we


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2021)

Don't bother trying to sleep in an elastic hammock


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Don't get tangled.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Don't try to untangle me if it means that you too, will then become entangled along with me, and neither of us can get loose!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2021)

Don't bother untangling spaghetti unless there's a reward


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Don't know if there's an _intrinsic reward, we haven't noticed yet...._


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Don't test the boundaries of the reward, in other words, don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Don't wait till you untangle all of the spaghetti, to offer me some!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2021)

Don't see the point of knitting spaghetti into a waffle shape..


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Don't know why you would even try.


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2021)

Don't hang clothes out to dry during a thunderstorm.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2021)

Don't believe everything you hear!


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Don't worry I won't.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't bother going round and round the garden like a teddy bear


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't trust your sanity if you see a stuffed Teddy bear running around in your garden.


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't go to the Teddy bears picnic.


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't sit through an autopsy on a Teddy bear if you expect the abdomen contents to consist of typical picnic foods such as sandwiches, relishes, etc.


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Don't confuse the fluff when placing it back in.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Don't come near *my teddy bear!  *


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2021)

Don't forget that "Teddy" bear got its name because President "Teddy" Roosevelt wouldn't shoot a helpless bear so I would be just as kind and considerate to your Teddy bear.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't forget to dress your Teddy bear.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't try to tame a wild, free-spirited teddy bear.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't go down to the woods today, just in case..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't forget to take your camera, _if you do go!  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't forget to turn off your flash.


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

Don't go to the woods to flash bears and be embarrassed if they flash you back.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Don't forget to give the bears some honey.


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

Don't try to get honey from a hornets' nest, thinking anything that flies and stings is a honey bee.


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Don't even attempt to steal someone else honey


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't fight fair if you want to win the battle.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't remind me of loss.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2021)

Don't lose your keys down the drain


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2021)

Don't try cleaning a clogged drain with gunpowder!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

Don't try to explain to me, why keys are said to be lost, 
when you know exactly where they are and which drainpipe they are in.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Don't worry I have a wrench.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

Don't _throw a wrench_, _into a project,_ that is going along very well and smoothly without one!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2021)

Don't know why a wrench is a spanner or a spanner is a wrench...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Don't you call a flashlight a _torch_, or a torch a _flashlight_?


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Don't know anymore.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Don't ask each other confusing questions, when none of us know the _answers. _


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2021)

Don't question the answer when the question is answered...


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Don't believe every answer.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Don't answer a question _with a question.  _


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2021)

Don't avoid answering a question by pretending to sleep...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Don't talk so loud you will wake @Kaila


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Don't try to wake me, an hour after I woke up.


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

Don't fill one of my hands with shaving cream while I sleep and, then, tickle my nose with a feather.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't know if a feather duster is for dusting feathers..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't drive with your knees.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't step on my blue suede shoes


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't wear suede shoes in the rain.


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't try turning your suede shoes inside out to keep your feet warm.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't try to warm your feet by nuzzling them into a lion's mane.


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Don't harbour resentment.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Don't forget the _good parts! _


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2021)

don't forget to send me one of your homecooked cookies


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Don't count on it


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

Don't tell us about it, 
if you baked cookies and then, ate every single one, yourself!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2021)

don't forget to play in the puddles if it's taking today


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't understand what I've just read...


----------



## Patch (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't let your dog begin howling at the moon... at noon!


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't answer your dogs howl with your own howl.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't water the garden when it is raining.


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2021)

Don't preheat your oven until you check to make sure no Tupperware is in it.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Don't use hair dryers at your plants, after the rain.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Don't sew your clothes while drunk.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't bother walking around on stilts when it's not necessary...


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't plan on using your pogo stick to get home after you've had entirely too much to drink.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't worry, even when I am sober a pogo stick makes me look drunk


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't don a blindfold and attempt to pin a tail on the neighbor's real live donkey!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Don't laugh too hard when you see the neighbour's Donkey chasing you down.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Don't get a donkey for a pet, if you live in an apartment, and haven't asked permission first.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)

Don't spy on neighbors with your binoculars.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Don't try this at home folks, I'm a professional!


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Don't go around boasting


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't bother doing what you might do if you don't know what you're doing..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't bother doing what you might do if you don't know what you're doing..


What? 

*Don't bother trying to explain what you just said.*


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't dance naked in the moonlight.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't roller skate in the snow.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't hide in plain sight , without pretending to be a tree or a cactus or something.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't rain on my parade


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2021)

don't go to the parade in the rain...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2021)

Don't eat soup in the rain unless you like a lot of soup


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Don't relax too much.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2021)

Don't eat _way too_ huge quantities of food, just because it's healthy food, so you thought, _the more the better and healthier!_


----------



## Patch (Oct 7, 2021)

Don't miss out on some of the finer things in life, such as liver & onions!


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Don't eat offal.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Don't bother going Haggis hunting


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Don't eat stuff, *just becuz...*someone else says they're good!


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

Don't even go there.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Don't ask _where. _Or what!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2021)

Don't talk to yourself when you're not listening


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

Don't assume I am not listening, just because I have my hands covering my ears.


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Don't cover your ears with your hands when they are sticky.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

Don't put your hand into a bee hive, to check to see if there's any honey.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Don't worry I certainly won't.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Don't serve my pancakes _without _any honey. ^^


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

Don't call me 'Honey' if I do ever serve you pancakes!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2021)

Don't follow people around just because they have pancakes in their pockets


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Don't look for pancake crumbs


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Don't use a recipe if it was *crumby* the last time you made it.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 17, 2021)

Don't forget your umbrella.


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

Don't open your umbrella in a windstorm!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2021)

Don't share your umbrella with a giraffe..


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Don't poke your umbrella at me.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2021)

Don't step in puddles that are two feet deep


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Don't take a bath outdoors, if it's cold out.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Don't get me wet or feed me after midnight.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Don't tell me what will happen, if I do things you told me _not_ to do.


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 19, 2021)

Don't forget!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2021)

Don't borrow a llama if a chicken is more useful


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Don't ask a llama, to do what only a rooster can do.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

Don't get a rooster if you want to sleep late.


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Don't do it, you'll regret it.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Don't get a dog if you prefer cats, and don't get a cat if you prefer dogs, and don't get either if you only like horses.


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Don't try feeding your get a vegan dish


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 20, 2021)

Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't waste water - it's more precious than you realize.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't make small problems into big problems...and, 
Don't ignore the big ones!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't make a mountain out of a molehill, it takes forever...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't take on a weeklong project, if you only have a day to do it.


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't volunteer for anything.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't volunteer before asking why all the previous volunteers left.


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't try to make me laugh.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2021)

Don't squeeze your nose when humming an important tune


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 22, 2021)

Don't hum in the hallway


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Don't sneeze in them either.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Don't sneeze into your pockets.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't sneeze when you're eating bananas


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

^^

Don't forget to peel the banana's before you eat them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't punish your daughter for something your son did


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't forget to blow your nose!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't forget to wear (or take) a jacket with you, when you go out.


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't get caught.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't take someone _else's_ coat when you leave.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2021)

Don't wear your coat in the bath unless you don't want to get too wet


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Don't rain on my parade.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Don't cancel the parade, j_ust because_  it's pouring heavy rain.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2021)

Don't bother with a parade if it's just you dressed as a tomato..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Don't know how you guessed what my planned costume was!


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 25, 2021)

Don't throw that tomato!


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Don't worry about the tomato, I have eggs.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Don't throw the eggs!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2021)

Don't try catching them...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Oops!  Don't assume that's egg on my face.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Don't put egg facemasks on. (They ca be very sticky)


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

Don't egg me on...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Don't burst my bubble.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't see many square bubbles...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't call other people _square_.


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't be prejudiced against squares.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't Butt into my conversation


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2021)

Don't want conversations about butts...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2021)

Buttttt...... ......Oh, *Don't pay any attention, *_to this post!_


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Don't fear the unknown.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't know what we don't know..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't answer my question, if you have no idea what the answer is.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't say yes when you mean no.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't say yes, _before_ you hear the question.


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't confuse me!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't accuse me of trying to confuse you, when I have only contradicted myself, a couple of times.


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't accuse me of accusing you of trying to confuse her if the subject of the confusion was, in itself, extremely confusing.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Don't bother to explain to me, what you meant to say.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't ask me either, as the voices in my head are just as confused as the rest of us.  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't forget to eat.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't forget to bring some sausages next time


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't forget - time waits for no one.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't forget to put a cup under the Keurig when brewing coffee, something I learned the hard way this morning!!!


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't relax too much.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't push on a door that says "Pull" or pull on a door that says "Push".


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't ever stand a box upside down, when according to the box label, it is saying not to do that!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Don't ever stand a box upside down, when according to the box label, it is saying not to do that!


Don't ask me how we know that...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

(_Oh no!! You didn't!  _@StarSong  !!)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Don't take that tag off of the mattress or pillow,
 that says
_DO NOT remove! By Law!_


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2021)

Don't obey they law and you may be the lucky winner of a bed, heat during winter, and three meals/day at no cost to you!!


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Don't tell lies


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Patch said:


> Don't obey they law and you may be the lucky winner of a bed, heat during winter, and three meals/day at no cost to you!!



Don't think I want that kind of accommodations!


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Don't listen to Patch he talks from firsthand experience.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 1, 2021)

Don't believe everything seen in advertising.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Don't believe too much of what you read in this thread.


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2021)

Don't assume anyone on an internet forum is who or what they claim to be!!  (Truth be known, the poster who goes by "Patch" is a robot, mind-controlled by radio signals from another planet.)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't believe a word of that post about yourself, @Patch  !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't any one of you believe that Patch is not Patch, and Tish is not Tish, etc, etc....


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't protest too much.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't agree to everything suggested to you, either!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Don't bother walking backwards unless you're retracing your steps..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Don't *fall* backwards, simply because... you don't want to bother turning around, or even turning your head, to watch where you are going,
while _walking backwards, to retrace your steps!  _


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Don't listen to Sparky about not walking backwards, it comes in handy while escaping from a bad-tempered kangaroo.( They can't reverse)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Don't welcome a group of bad-tempered kangaroos, into your home.

(Don't remember what angered them in the first place, do you?)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2021)

Don't think kangaroos can play the banjo,.. maybe the accordion...


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Don't give a kangaroo any musical instrument, they are tone deaf.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Don't they want to try the drums, then?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't let anyone visit me today.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't lock both your dog and your wife outside for when you let them in, one will be madder than a hornet and the other will be so happy it licks your face!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't lock something and then throw away the key!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't hang up.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't bother trading a cow for a few iffy beans


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't tell Jack about that now!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't give me advice, about what I did _yesterday! _


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2021)

*Don't let your right foot tell ,your left foot where to go..!*


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't play tag with a grizzly bear for, if you tag him, instead of being "it" you might be lunch.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't purchase a pair of shoes, without checking to be sure you're getting one right and one left.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2021)

Don't go to the circus to buy your shoes


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't go to the circus to buy your shoes


    What? you *Don't *like those shoes that the clowns wear,
 that are twice as long as your feet?


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Don't make fun of sideshow Bobs shoes


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Don't take his street clothes while he's on stage.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2021)

Don't wear clothes that look like a bunch of bananas


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Don't try to peel those clothes.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't wear clothes that look like a bunch of bananas


Thanks for reminding us of that, Sparky, because surely _no one else would!  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2021)

Don't send me any Bills!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2021)

Don't bother buying a can of air if you don't have a can opener


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Don't worry @Sparky if I need to buy air I will buy a bag of crisps.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

Don't try to return a bag of air to the place you bought it, for your money back, to try to claim it's not been _used._


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2021)

Don't bother drilling holes in balloons just to let the air out..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Don't pay any attention to the popping sounds you hear coming from the direction of  @Sparky  's house. ^^^


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Don't try to save those poor deflated balloons with mouth to mouth.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Don't try to kiss one, either.  ^^^


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't bother kissing a balloon with the wrong face on it..


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't make a balloon blush by kissing it.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't kiss a mirror with someone _else's face on it!_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't kiss anything that isn't normally exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't kiss a sheep thinking it's a goat... or you might die from sheep's wool stuck in your throat!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2021)

Don't know if some sheep think they're a goat...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Don't dress a different animal in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Don't tell wolves how to dress


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2021)

Don't take a muscle relaxer and laxative at the same time.


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Don't give me devious ideas.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2021)

Don't bother playing 'hide & seek' on your own


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't bother playing 'hide & seek' on your own


Don't go overboard congratulating yourself on your stellar seeking skills if you do play this as a solitary game...


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Don't even think about it @Sparky, whatever it is don't think about it.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Don't forget to give me some *hints*, _if you are playing hide-and-seek *with *me! _


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2021)

Don't hide in the conservatory with Colonel Mustard - that's one of the first places look for Clues.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2021)

Don't ever ask a woman her age !


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2021)

Don't bother looking for a needle in a haystack, buy one from a needle shop..


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Don't poke a sleeping kitty.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Don't play these games for hours without sleeping.


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

Don't wear a stocking hat and long underwear while taking a shower.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2021)

Don't go on boat rides with gangsters.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2021)

Don't bother counting a crocodile's teeth


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Don't count how many eggs you have left, and when you'll need to purchase more, 
until _after you've made your omelet and eaten it, rather than beforehand!

(The number keeps changing.  )_


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Don't eat an omelette without offering me some.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't bother building a leaning tower of pizzas


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't throw rocks in glass houses.


----------



## Patch (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't wear two left shoes or two right shoes if you don't plan on going in circles.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't put off till tomorrow, things you can only do on certain days of the week.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't bother with stupid people!(Except for me )LOL


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't ignore _me_ either!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2021)

Don't bother with cellophane curtains


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Don't close the curtains when you want to look out.


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Don't close the shutters either.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

Don't buy blinds that have to be shortened to the window size regardless of how easy the directions say the task will be.  
Part two - Don't ask me why I'm saying this.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Don't believe everything the box or container says, about the product inside it.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2021)

Don't try making tweezers without a tweez or ers..


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Don't tell me tweezers are made of two parts.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2021)

Don't know why tweezers can't be a tweezer...


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Don't overthink it @Sparky


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Don't collect too many (_sets of? ) _tweezers. 
(especially @Sparky  )

(Don't tell me it's _overthinking, to wonder if a tweezer is actually a set, @Tish   )_


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2021)

Don't know if underthinking is better than overthinking..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Don't overthink _underthinking, _or underthink *over*_thinking! 

(And don't Underthanksgiving, *or* Overthanksgiving!  )_


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Don't undertake such a huge job of thinking @Kaila, Is that smoke coming out of your ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Don't tell me that you can see the smoke, coming out of my ears, 
all the way from here to there, @Tish  !  
( From  To  ?  )


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

Don't bite off more than you can chew.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Don't tell me my telescope isn't working @Kaila


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2021)

Don't look through the wrong end of a telescope,.. just in case of something..


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Don't put black eyeliner on the rim of my telescope.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2021)

Don't want to look like a panda...


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Don't feed me bamboo just because I look like a Panda.


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2021)

Don't forget to make sure there is toilet paper on the roll before using the restroom.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Don't go out looking for  a Bamboo tree with koala's or panda's in it,
if you live (or are visiting) in Eastern USA.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2021)

Don't know how interesting a Bamboo Museum would be...


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Don't forget to pick me up @Sparky on your way.


----------



## Patch (Nov 24, 2021)

Don't climb a tall tree for the only purpose being to look a giraffe in the eye.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2021)

Don't know if a cyclops would wear glasses or just a glass..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Don't think I'm not happy to see you and your funny comments,
fellow game posters of SF!


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

Don't worry @Kaila we won't think that.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Don't try to store leftovers so long, that they need to be discarded.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't feel bad about not liking turkey; you're not alone in that.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't know if a pet turkey is a good idea at Christmas..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't tell everyone online, that you have a pet turkey.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't cook your pet.


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2021)

Tish said:


> Don't cook your pet.


Don't pet your cook!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't get annoyed at me because I spend a lot of time in this forum!


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Don't get annoyed at me because I spend a lot of time in this forum!


Don't get annoyed at me because I spend too much  time staring at the beautiful Santa in your Avatar!!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

@Patch Don't lick @Sassycakes Avatar.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Don't _taste any_thing before you have sniffed at it, for a while first!


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Don't sniff butts.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2021)

Don't make Judge Judy mad!


----------



## Patch (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't judge Judy even though Judge Judy judges.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't abandon this thread!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't know why chickens make those funny sounds...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't answer a duck with _Quack, _because you can't be sure what they'll assume you meant!


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't use a duck caller on cats.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Don't frighten your cat by bringing home a duck, to give it some company.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2021)

Don't buy a duck that looks like a chicken, it could be a fake...


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2021)

Don't buy a duck OR a chicken because both will have fowl odors!!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Don't Regret your choices.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't see the point of eating an empty pie...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't accept another pie from that same baker! ^^^


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't ask that baker to make a word salad if someone tells you to eat your words!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't buy the wrong size clothes


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2021)

Don't bother buying long-johns for a giraffe...


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Don't try to dress a Giraffe


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Don't buy a jacket for a giraffe, made out of a zebra-striped pattern fabric.
(_Or vice versa!!)

_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Don't pretend to be a giraffe unless you can use stilts


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

Don't use 4 stilts all at once, unless you have practiced first with 3!


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Don't forget to balance.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2021)

Don't walk alone late at night


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't leave your dog at home while walking


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't go walking in a swamp full of alligators... unless you know they've already had lunch.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't assume the Alligators will answer honestly.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't trust anyone wearing an alligator costume, for no apparent, logical reason.


----------



## Patch (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't substitute Super Glue for denture adhesive.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2021)

Don't bother wearing an alligator costume when you could get a crocodile costume...


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Don't ever smile at a Crocodile.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't bother wearing an alligator costume when you could get a crocodile costume...



 
(_Yes, crocodile costumes are far more scary and intimidating. )_


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Don't try to get a crocodile to pose for your photo, 
and don't spend time jockeying for the perfect positions or facial expressions, 
nor should you ask him to "Say "_cheeeeze!!!"
_


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't get eaten by a crocodile without a strong laxative in your pocket... in one end and out the other!!!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't mistake laxatives for chocolate or you'll pay the price.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't pay Double, for chocolate-flavored laxative
 (_although that might not be the worst idea... )_


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't take laxatives as a cure for coughing.


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't put water balloons in the freezer tonight and throw them at the neighbor kids tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't empty the food out of the freezer, to make space, in order to store snow for summertime.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't bother making snow by painting cornflakes white


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't try to read upside down.


----------



## Sachet (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't try to read downside up


----------



## Patch (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't get down on your knees when you're 80 years old proposing marriage to the 30 year old... dressed in scrubs... holding a straitjacket and a hypodermic syringe.


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Don't worry @Patch, I won't.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't worry about worrying, it's just a worry...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't _sweat the small stuff.   _


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't forget to use deodorant if you sweat.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't forget to use deodorant even if you _think _you don't sweat - folks around you are well aware that you do!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2021)

Don't think starting on the left foot is as good as the right foot..


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Don't forget your hiking boots.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

Don't just *take* your hiking boots on the hike; Don't forget to _*wear them!*_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2021)

Don't bother wearing hiking boots in the bath, unless it's necessary...


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Don't upset the applecart.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2021)

Applecarts and other mobile fruit stands are still seen on the streets of New York City.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

Don't think it's just me that's confused...


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Don't worry @Sparky, I am too.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2021)

Don't know why toast always falls butter-side down..


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Don't keep testing that theory as bread is running short.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Applecarts and other mobile fruit stands are still seen on the streets of New York City.





Sparky said:


> Don't think it's just me that's confused...


Don't confuse the "don't" thread with the "Start a new sentence with the last word of the previous one" thread, as I did yesterday!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2021)

Don't keep making your own Dingdong noises when you could buy a doorbell..


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Don't hide when someone is ringing the doorbell.


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Don't use Super Glue to put the peel back on a banana that you decided not to eat.


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Don't eat a banana that has been superglued.


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Don't try playing basketball with a bowling ball.


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Don't tempt me


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2021)

Don't plant hen's eggs in your garden, assuming when they sprout you will have eggplant.


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Don't use buried hen eggs when cooking


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2021)

Don't stomp out a campfire if you have a wooden leg!!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Don't forget to zip your tent up.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't know why a cyclops would sleep with one eye open..


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't forget one-eyed sunglasses for the cyclops.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't wear sunglasses at night.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2021)

*Don't forget to turn sideways when in a crowded elevator*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

( But  @tinytn , how to tell which direction is sideways, in there?    )


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't squeeze _into_ spaces that are smaller than *yourself!  *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2021)

Don't known what sardines think about all that...


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Don't try to have conversations with dead fish.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> Don't try to have conversations with dead fish.


(_I was trying to think of a wording for that same general idea! 
 Thanks! )_


----------



## Patch (Dec 23, 2021)

Don't hold a sardine tin up to your ear and believe you hear the sardines trapped inside singing out of tuna.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Don't tell a terrible joke and not expect to hear *groans!!!  *


----------



## Patch (Dec 23, 2021)

Don't stifle your groans even though I sit here sobbing, wondering I will ever recover from such a blow to my narcissistic personality!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

awwwwww....sorry, @Patch  !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Don't _guilt-trip _me!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2021)

Don't tell me what to do


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Don't expect me to make sense.


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't make cents or you will be arrested for counterfeiting!!!


Tish said:


> Don't expect me to make sense.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't forget to check your car's gas tank, to see if it's empty, 
before you assume it's a bad battery, or the cold temp, 
if your car _don't_ start.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't walk right behind three camels, just in case...


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't forget the reason for the season.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't date things with the wrong number for the year.


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't "date" any things when you've been happily married for 55 years!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't say that you _love dates, _without specifying that it is dried fruit you are referring to, then!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2021)

Don't forget to check the date of dried dates in case the dried dates date is outdated...


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)

Don't worry @Sparky I always check the dates on dates


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't forget to check the date of dried dates in case the dried dates date is outdated...



(I definitely think I went on an _outdated date_, several times or more! )

*My* advice:

*Don't go on another date with someone, after the first one was already outdated, unless you loved the outdated date you had!
*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

_Don't check the date on absolutely everything (and everyone )
in life, or you might miss out on a few treasures!  _


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2021)

Don't forget to check the date for the next Christmas...


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Don't think that far ahead @Sparky


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't forget to check the date for the next Christmas.


_Don't want to, at the moment!!_


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Don't try to skip a whole year (_especially you _@Sparky  )
...just because you think it has _too many two's!_


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2021)

Don't underestimate the intelligence, street smart, and cunning of an old man who has outlived his "best used by" date!!!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't know if Humpty Dumpty might have been pushed...


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't know, but he sure was cracked after the event.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't scramble eggs, _before taking them out of the shells. _


----------



## Patch (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't scramble eggs, _while they are still in the chicken!!!_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't scramble chickens and get them all befuddled..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't scramble chickens in the barnyard, and then, not know which name goes with which chicken; so that then, when you call out a name,  the wrong one would come running!


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't ponder on which came first the Chicken or the Egg.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't accept other people's answers without any pondering of your own.


----------



## Patch (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't doubt my answers to your questions since I know everything there is to know about anything!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't use the word, _anything, in a sentence,_
when you actually mean: _nothing.
_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't know if you know you know nothing if there's nothing you know..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Don't know if you know you know nothing if there's nothing you know..


Don't know who to ask, either, 
about what I do or don't know, because I don't know who, or if they would know or not know, or what they would or not know.....about me or about them.....


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't pretend to be  Google @Patch


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2021)

Don't know for sure but, a Google might be a cross between a goose and an eagle...


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Don't put images into my mind @Sparky


----------



## Patch (Dec 31, 2021)

Don't try to catch the cow that jumped over the moon as she falls back to Earth!


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't worry the cat with Fiddle will catch her.


----------



## Patch (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't use a lighted candle to check the gasoline level in your lawnmower.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't follow me - I'm lost !


----------



## Patch (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't try to blow bubbles by filling your mouth with liquid soap.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't cry over spilt milk - get a cloth and mop it up !!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't get out of bed on the _wrong side. 
_


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't tread on Superman's cape.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Don't get out of bed on the _wrong side.
> _


Which is the 'wrong' side


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't bury your head in the sand - you'll suffocate


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't i know you?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't bother trying to hypnotise yourself...


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't throw the baby out with the bath water


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

Don't throw a baby ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Don't give it another thought  ...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

Don't take everything _literally! _


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Don't worry I won't ( gently puts baby down)


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't know how slow quicksand is...


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

@Sparky Don't look at me, I am not testing it.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Don't know how slow quicksand is...


_Probably not slow *enough;*_
Unless either it is part of a Hollywood script, or Dudley Duright is nearby.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't ask @Tish  to do things that you could do for yourself, if interested.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2022)

Don't think that somersaulting over giraffes works for everyone...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Don't *begin* with _giraffes_, 
if you want to learn and practice high-jumping over live animals, for either a hobby or a profession.


----------



## Patch (Jan 9, 2022)

Don't stand on your head to play a piano.


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Don't judge others by your own limitations.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't know if judges judge other judges..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2022)

Patch said:


> Don't stand on your head to play a piano.





Tish said:


> Don't judge others by your own limitations.



Right!
Don't assume that others can't play piano while standing on their head, just because you can't!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't put off till tomorrow what you can get someone else to do today


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't ignore warning signs.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't forget to remember to remind me not to forget


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't forget to ask *us, *anything you really _need to know!  _


----------



## Patch (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't plant sugar cubes in your garden, thinking you can grow your own sugar.


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Don't forget to water the garden.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Tish said:


> Don't forget to water the garden.


 (_WHile it is covered with snow and ice?)_


----------



## Mandee (Jan 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Don't forget to ask *us, *anything you really _need to know!  _


Thank you


----------



## Mandee (Jan 11, 2022)

Don't believe everything you hear or read


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Don't believe half of what you see either.


----------



## Patch (Jan 13, 2022)

Don't tell blonde jokes to a blonde... they won't understand!!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Don't bother fiddling on the roof...


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

Even though he has halitosis, DON'T try brushing an alligator's teeth!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Don't tell me Alligators have bad oral hygiene.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2022)

Don't spend a lot of time, watching for and looking for an alligator, 
just because you like to see pictures and stories and TV shows, with them.


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Don't think we have Alligators in Australia.


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

Don't ask me to herd a group of them from here to there!!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Don't get all high and mighty


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Don't cut firewood for your fireplace from your neighbor's deck!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Don't spy on me.


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Don't raise your hand to signal agreement with something or to vote on something... if you are standing under a ceiling fan!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Don't ask *me, *which animals live, and which do not live, _in *your* country!_


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Don't question me


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Don't take _it, personally! _


----------



## Patch (Jan 18, 2022)

Don't thread the anchovies from your pizza on a fish stringer and try to convince me you've been fishing.


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Don't be a doubting Thomas.


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

Don't drive through puddles of water in the winter unless you check with snowman families in the area.  That water might be the remains of a melted loved one!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2022)

Don't read this post.


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

Don't put your foot in your mouth... even though someone told you it will fit!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Don't think I can.


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

Don't put your hair up in a bun before going to bed, since during the night the bread in the bun will go stale and you will have crumbs in bed by the time you awake the next morning.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

*Don't* try to curl up into the position that a cat catnaps, 
or you will likely hurt both your back and your neck, irretrievably. 

_And, if you do, then *don't* expect to be able to *uncurl* yourself, and arch your back and stretch, as easily and effortless as a cat does, after *their* nap!_


----------



## Patch (Jan 21, 2022)

Don't take a catnap if you awake gagging up hairballs!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Don't move when your cat is on you.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Don't read that famous short story (even though it is very well written)
about the man who awakes from sleeping and finds he is no longer a human. 

(And, by all means, do not let a child read that one!  )


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't believe everything you read... except for my posts on "Games"!!!!  :>)


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't question life.


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't flip pancakes so high they stick to the kitchen ceiling.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't lower your ceiling if you like to flip pizzas.


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't play Monopoly with yourself or you might go bankrupt paying yourself rent.


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't give cows lemons to make their milk sour.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't get a *cow,* to replace your *indoor* animal (cat or dog) companion.


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't assume you get 'low fat' milk from short-legged cows.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't try to milk stray cows.


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't send a wolf to the henhouse to gather eggs.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't buy a farm if you've never even visited one!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't visit a farm without wearing boots...


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't forget to scrape the bottom of your boots before entering the house.


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't visit Australia without hiring an interpreter to assist you in communicating with this "new age" English they speak... which is significantly different than the "real" English we speak in the U.S.  G'day.........


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't listen to him, @Tish  !


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't get too close to me if your nose runs and your feet smell.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Don't go around sniffing my feet.


----------



## Patch (Jan 25, 2022)

Don't order extra onions on your lunch burger if you have an early afternoon dental appointment.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2022)

Don't schedule 2 appointments at the same date and time.

(_Unless they are at the same exact location )_


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't wait forever for eggs from the store, to hatch.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't bother breaking eggs in a Humpty Dumpty suit


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Don't bother breaking eggs in a Humpty Dumpty suit


Do you mean when the eggs are dressed up?  Or when I wear the suit?
I am unsure which one I shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't be ambiguous when something is important.


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't bother saving Humpty.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> Don't bother saving Humpty.


Awww, but Tish.....


----------



## Patch (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't enter your house cat in the Westminster Dog Show... unless your cat can bark!!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't have an Kenipsion Fit inside a movie theater,,


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't think I understand, wait, I know I don't understand...


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't go break 'n' my heart


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't throw out the water with the baby


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't throw mud or you won't have a foundation to stand on


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

don't go swimming after you've just eaten


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't expect an Echo when you yell in a city.


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Don't play "Pin the tail on the donkey" with a real, live donkey!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Don't tell me you have tried doing that @Patch


----------



## suds00 (Jan 30, 2022)

don't look for diamonds   in a pile of granite.


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Don't cut the crust off toast.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2022)

Don't loudly slurp the soup!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

Don’t go away mad, just go away!


----------



## suds00 (Feb 1, 2022)

don't wear a raincoat in the living room


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2022)

Don't Pick Your Nose In Public


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Don't spy on people picking their noses.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 1, 2022)

don't run with scissors


----------



## Sachet (Feb 1, 2022)

Don't let's start.


----------



## Sachet (Feb 1, 2022)

Sachet said:


> Don't let's start.


----------



## Patch (Feb 1, 2022)

Don't use LEGOs to build the home you plan on living in.


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Don't tell superman that his underwear is supposed to go on the inside of his clothes.


----------



## Patch (Feb 2, 2022)

Don't dive off the high board at your local swimming pool unless, 1.) you know how to swim and 2.) there is water in the pool.


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Don't worry @Patch I always check the water levels.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Don't ... Oh wait, never mind! Do, yes, _please do_!


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

don't tug on superman's cape


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Don't ... Oh wait, never mind! Do, yes, _please do_!


Don't tell the _Do's, _on this, the _Don't _thread!


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

don't spit into the wind


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2022)

Don't know why bees don't ring instead of buzz


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

don't tug the mask of the ol' lone ranger


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Don't know why bees don't ring instead of buzz


Because they are on Vibrate


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Don't reject ideas until you have tried them.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Don't try *every*_ idea, _you hear !


----------



## suds00 (Feb 4, 2022)

don't mess around with jim


----------



## Patch (Feb 4, 2022)

Don't wear roller skates on the ice skating rink.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Don't replace your car with a giant roller skate!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Don't eat too much in cold weather.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

Don't wear your birthday suit in a blizzard..


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Don't forget your sunscreen


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

Don't kick the can down the road barefoot!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't know if slugs have had their shells repossessed...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't spend too much time searching, for hidden troves of slugs' shells.

(don't worry; they thrive with, _or without, _their shells!)


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't it make my brown eyes blue. - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Don't know if slugs have had their shells repossessed...


No, they lost them in the divorce


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't cheat by quoting songs


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't be so strict on just a silly game.


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't say something you'll regret!


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't say anything at all.


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't "spill the beans"!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't cry over spilt milk!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't bother trying to get milk from a camel's hump..


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't you dare!


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't dare me.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't dare @Tish  ! 

(_To do something you don't want done, that is!   )_


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't go empty-handed


----------



## Patch (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't say "I do" if you won't... or can't... or would rather not... or have no intention of doing so.


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Don't you see it my way?


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Don't know which way I should see it.


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

Don't suggest I follow your lead if you have no idea where you're going!


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

Don't say that!


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Don't be gullible.


----------



## Jace (Feb 10, 2022)

Don't say you will, when you won't!


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't send someone whose birthday is Christmas Day a card with a picture of Santa Claus in his birthday suit!!!!


----------



## Jace (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't be doin' something nasty!


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't Pretend to throw a ball for your dog to fetch.


----------



## Jace (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't start something and not finish.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't finish other people's sentences, unless they ask you to!


----------



## Jace (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't be so persnickety!


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't call a water heater a "hot water heater" because if the water was hot, you wouldn't need to heat it!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't boil an egg in a sock if it's not necessary


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't spoil the atmosphere!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't worry about the mule going blind, just keep loading the wagon.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't hurt the mule.


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't eat all the chocolate


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't try and stop me!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't kiss and tell!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Don’t kiss with your eyes wide open!


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't be doin' that!


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't be doing what?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't be doing what you don't want to do.


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't tempt me!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Don’t know what to say.


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't say anything!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Don’t tell me what to do or not do!


----------



## Patch (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't use a dirty sock as the filter in your Mr. Coffee while making your morning brew.


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't worry, I won't.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't balance the cup on your nose....
_if there's *any chance *it has hot tea or coffee in it!_


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't be drinking coffee late at night.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't ask for seconds if you are already _verrrrry fulllll!    _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't pretend that don't hear me and that's why you aren't answering!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't expect an answer if you're being a hothead.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't forget to make a wish.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

Don’t believe everything you _know_!


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Don't confuse my knowledge bank.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Don't keep all your wits in the bank!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Don’t forget to make a withdrawal every so often.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't call me short.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't overreact.


----------



## Jace (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't bet on it!


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't wear stiletto heels and a miniskirt... while shoveling snow from your driveway... if you are a 75 year old male... or your next outfit might be a straitjacket!!!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2022)

Don't do what you shouldn't do unless you don't want to not do it...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Don't try to comprehend every single post on this thread.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Don't worry I won't.


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2022)

Don't post long, confusing, incomprehensible posts on this thread that are not concise and to the point as is this one... and most of those I post... always setting a good example of being direct and to the point!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Don’t believe a word of what they just said!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't Tipperary in case it falls over..


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't expect a ewe or ram to protect a herd of sheepdogs.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't leave yourself very important reminder notes,
if you let your goat roam around, everyplace where you live.


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

don't blame the poor goat for eating your notes, or homework.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't tell the teacher the above post when asked where your homework is.


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Don't forget to leave some scraps of paper near the Goat.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Don't underestimate the Goat's appetite for gourmet food.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Don't leave the gate open.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't let the lamb follow you to school!

(_Becuz' Mary told me, it's against the rules. )_


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't listen to Mary, she lies.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't do what Jack or Jill do, either!


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't accuse Jill of tripping Jack causing him to fall down and break his crown.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't accuse me of accusing them!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't think anyone knows for sure if Jill really tripped Jack.


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't think there was water in that pail.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't think they went up the hill.


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't try to rewrite the "Jack & Jill" rhyme since I'm one of the few who were sitting there when Newbery authored the original "Jack & Gill" version in London around 1765.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't reveal your age on this Forum.


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't reveal ANYTHING on this Forum that could be embarrassing!!!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't be such an embarrassment on this Forum.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't chew w/your mouth open!


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Don't start giving people free Edicate lessons.


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2022)

Don't dig for lost treasure in a mine field.


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't keep the location of mines to yourself.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't be digging for gold up your nose in public!


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't eat boogers


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't stick boogers under the table.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't check what's under the table, unless you are fully prepared for what you might find there.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't talk about eeewwwy boogers anymore!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't assume it's something bad that's hidden under the table; it might *not* be a giant furry-spider's web, or a gooey used gob of gum, stuck to the underside. (_It might be a cute little surprise new puppy, instead!)_


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't intend to check under there.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't give in to temptation.


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't put all your eggs in one basket, especially if the basket has a hole in it.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't use a basket that already has a hole in it.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't think cheap goldfish are really gold..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't judge a book by its cover.  (_or a goldfish by its name)_


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't take grandma site seeing in a nudist colony.


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't forget to hide her eyeglasses if you do.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't leave me home, you guys!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

And *don't hide my glasses!  *


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't hire a pessimistic prognosticator to predict your future.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't ever let anyone on this Forum intimidate you.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't believe in love with a self-centered man


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2022)

Don't know why helping a tortoise cross the road takes so long..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Don't ask a passing tortoise, how long it takes to get from point A to Point B.


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2022)

Don't ask a tortoise anything expecting an answer or  you might be the one crossing the road... to the mental institution.


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Don't ignore a talking Tortoise.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Don't tell others what the tortoise told you.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't you get me started, cuz I'll tell _everything_ I know!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't know if Mr Ed would have anything to say..


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't believe in empty promises go with your gut feelings instead


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't run wild into the night


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't talk to strangers in chat rooms! Ever


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't look at me that way.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't trust the online China orders, scams


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't hurry and rush, _too much_, or things usually will end up taking longer.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't eat eel on Friday


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Don't think I'm buying any of your baloney, cuz I ain't!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2022)

Don't buy baloney when you could get a cake...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Don't buy a cake if you're not sure what's in it!


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Don't stick your finger in a cake in the store ( to find out what is in it)


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Tish said:


> Don't stick your finger in a cake in the store ( to find out what is in it)


(_Thanks for specifying the reason; I wondered *why one would, *but now it all makes perfect sense!)_


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Don't take @Sparky  to the store with you, especially near the cake aisle, or who knows *what might happen! *


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 2, 2022)

Do at least bless yourself before you handle that cake.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

Don't blow out the candles until you make a wish.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Don't stick candles in my cake and make it all waxy...


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

@Sparky   Don't whinge about the candles, just blow them out!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

Don't have so many birthdays, as frequently as you do, @Sparky 
and then, we will not give you as many candles!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Don't  forget to find out how to bond when you live far away from estranged idiots


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Don’t answer me, don’t break the silence, don’t let me in!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't know if I've seen Dave Ja Vu before...


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't ignore me and think it's ok!


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

@Autumn72 Don't worry, I won't.


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't write your own obituary and tell how you view yourself when the written words should show what others thought of you.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't fluff yourself up to be what only you see in your minds eye


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

Don't invade my space!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Don't know if llama milk is better that it seems it would be...


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

@Sparky Don't look at me, I'm not trying it.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Don't invade my security


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2022)

Don't dilly dally on the way...


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Don't dally dilly either


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Don't behave daffy dumblings


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Don't know how to find the needle & haystack museum..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Don't waste a lot of time there. ^^^^


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Don't forget to ignore me.


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

@Autumn72 Don't say that.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't  wear out your welcome


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't know if King Kong ever played Ping Pong..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't know where the name _Ping Pong_ came from.

(_We know King Kong got his name from his parents)_


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't forget to crown Kong for being King


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't think I want to.  ^^^^^^


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't want a King Kong sing song now..


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't want anything to do with him at all.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't know why we brought him into this thread.


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't light candles on your coworker's birthday cake... if you work in a fireworks factory!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Don’t think I won’t because I assure you, I will!


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't lock your wife and your dog out in the cold for, when you let them in, one will lick you and one will kick you!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Don't we have a thread to put all of the *Do '*_s ?

_


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Don't give me any more ideas.


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Don't watch your neighbor's tv... from your own living room... with binoculars... because you didn't pay your own cable bill... and be surprised when you see your spouse curled up on the couch with your neighbor... appearing to not even be paying attention to this episode of "Wheel of Fortune"!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

Don't think there are many hippopotamus saddles around...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^^^
Don't ask neighbors or friends if you could borrow
_their hippopotamus saddles!  _


----------



## Patch (Mar 12, 2022)

Don't leave your hippopotamus out in the extreme cold, for it might suffer "hippothermia".


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2022)

Do not let " Hippothermia "  cause your hips to get wider!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Don't forget to change your clocks, if you live in the effected areas, and if you have an important appointment or event or TV show, tomorrow.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Don't say do when you mean don't..


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2022)

Don't try to eat soup with chopsticks.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Don't tell me you have tried it @Patch


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2022)

Don't know if the future is what it was before...


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2022)

Don't play your trombone while standing behind a bagpipe player or you might get kilt!!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Don't be surprised by what is under the kilt. ( You might find Nessy )


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't try to recite the alphabet backwards while holding your breath.  In fact, most people would have trouble even reciting the alphabet backwards!!!!  :>)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't bother using horseradish as toothpaste...


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't try to put extra toothpaste back in the tube.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Don't squeeze out the rest of the tube of toothpaste, in order to find out _how much is left in the tube._


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2022)

Don't know why there can't be transparent tubes..


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Don't use your toothbrush to clean the toilet.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

Don't use the toilet brush to clean your teeth..


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Don't get the two mixed up.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Don't get the dog food mixed up with the cat food.  

(_or the cat might turn into a dog, and the dog into a cat?)_


----------



## Patch (Mar 20, 2022)

Don't fill your car with jet fuel, thinking that will make it fly.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Don't chew loudly at the movies.


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't pick your nose in public... or ask someone else to pick it for you!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't keep yodeling in the library.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't expect sharp paper, not to give you paper cuts.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't allow your pets to roam outside.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't have a little werewolf as a pet, just in case....


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't grow wolfbane in your garden.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't water and nurture plants, that you are not sure what they are!


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't try to use electric powered hedge clippers to trim your toenails... even if the toenails are long enough.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't give me that old excuse.


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't try to sell yourself as a concert pianist if you can't even spell Chacowski, Braahms, or Baittoven.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't bother selling a cow for a handful of beans


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't mow your lawn wearing your wife's lingerie or you may be surprised at the awesome reflections off the frilly fabric from the lights of the approaching police cars.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't vacuum the lawn.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't let the door hit ya, where the good Lord split ya!


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't make me laugh while I am drinking my coffee.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't make me have to pull this car over to the side of the road!


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't follow me 'cause i have no idea where I am... where I've been... or where I'm going!!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't ask me to Navigate.


----------



## Patch (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't use a short feather to tickle the nose of a sleeping alligator!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't walk between a mother bear and her cub, even if she appears to be sleeping!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't ever lie to me and make me angry.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 26, 2022)

Don’t you worry that the mule’s going blind, just keep loading the wagon!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't go with the flow if the flow's not going where you're going..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't pay a bill with a stranger's name as the intended recipient.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't chew with your mouth open.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 27, 2022)

Don’t believe everything you know.


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't buy your  next set of dentures from the local funeral parlor... even if you get a discounted price.


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Don't you find it counterproductive to talk only of the things we should not do instead of the many good things we should be doing... and don't??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Don't suggest that I should be doing the things that *you*_, yourself, should be doing instead of me!   _


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2022)

Don't mind if you tell me that again..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Don't suggest that I should be doing the things that *you*_, yourself, should be doing instead of me!_


For @Sparky  , there you are!^^^


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Don't feel like repeating myself


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Don't try to repeat yourself if you can't remember what you said!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't bother remembering what you said if what you said wasn't the right thing to say..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Patch said:


> Don't try to repeat yourself if you can't remember what you said!


Don't forget, that is what Copy/Paste is for!


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't be giving out hints.


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't take offense if I seem grumpy because it's just that I know someone said something bad about me but I couldn't hear it or couldn't remember it.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't let anything _we say, _cause you to feel grumpy or sad, please!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't ever give your information to a stranger on the phone


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2022)

Don't want to be fired out of a cannon..


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Don't want to be fired out of a cannon..


Awww, c'mon Sparky.
Don't be like that.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2022)

Don't know who'll be there to catch me...


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Don't know the answer to that.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2022)

Don't know why aardvark is spelt with double A..


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2022)

Don't put your foot in your mouth, literally or figuratively.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Don't know why aardvark is spelt with double A..


I think it is to be sure to be the first thing in every encyclopedia.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

Don't insult any wild animals regarding the spelling of their names.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Don't answer silly questions


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2022)

Don't cling on to a Klingon..


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Don't whisper in someone's ear right after eating onions!


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Don't go out without combing your teeth


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Don't comb your hair with a table fork... while you are waiting on guests to arrive... and put the fork back in one of the expected guest's place setting.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 2, 2022)

Don’t go breaking my heart.  (thanks Elton John)


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

Don't fill your mouth with jellybeans!


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Don't whisper into your pillow.


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2022)

Don't blow spitballs through a straw at your wife while she is dozing in her recliner!!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Don't make me laugh while I am drinking coffee.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Don't walk out of a public restroom licking your fingers.


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

@Patch Ewww.

Don't make me throw up.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Don't worry, I'll try to refrain from more regurgitating replies!


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't take a big bite out of a juicy apple... then toss it back with the rest of them at the grocery store.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't go to the store _with someone_ 
if they did something that upset you, the _last time you went with them! _


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't take long naps when the days are shorter!


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 9, 2022)

Don’t hide Easter Eggs and forget them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't trust someone who lied to you before.


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't count your chickens before the eggs hatch


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Don't put your eggs in more than one basket because it's easier to hold a single basket in one hand while throwing the eggs at your neighbor with the other hand.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2022)

Don't throw eggs at your neighbor, because you shouldn't
waste good food.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2022)

Don't waste food unless it's a haggis


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Don't remind me of Haggis


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2022)

Don't want to wear a Haggis onesie...


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Don't worry @Sparky neither do I.


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2022)

Don't tell someone with dry skin the best cure is application of some "elbow grease".


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

Don't tap dance on the edge of a cliff


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Don't Yodel near snow-topped mountains.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 12, 2022)

Don’t make a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Don't always look back , instead , look ahead!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Don't look ahead if you're walking backwards


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Don't look down while climbing a ladder


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Don't climb down a ladder head first..


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Don't forget to secure the ladder before climbing up or down.


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2022)

Don't marry someone who has a ladder from a previous marriage just because you need a "step" ladder.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 14, 2022)

Don’t step on others as you climb the ladder of success.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2022)

Success should be successful in everything you do!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2022)

Don't start confusing me again...


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Don't Confuse me either.


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2022)

Don't confuse the already confused and end up being more confused than the most confused.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2022)

Don't know why being confused has to be so confusing...


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

@Sparky  Don't crack me up, while I am drinking coffee


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

Don't laugh, spewing coffee out of your nose, while doing such serious and important work like giving life-altering advice on a thread called "Don't....."!!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Don't know why I didn't know that...


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 17, 2022)

Don’t know why we have a hard time saying ’I don’t know’.


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

@MountainRa  I don't know either.


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

Don't say I don't know  without being very definitive whether your assessment is being made in first person or third person perspective.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2022)

Don't know if that perspective makes the first person looks bigger than the third one...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Don't compare me to other people.


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

@Kaila   Don't worry about it.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 18, 2022)

Don’t let worry keep you awake at night.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2022)

Don't worry ,be Happy !


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Don't change your mood on my account.


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2022)

Don't get mad... get even!!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Don't be downhearted.


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

Don't use the Heimlich maneuver on a choking porcupine unless you are wearing a puncture proof vest!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Don't pick your nose in public.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Don't snowmen pick their nose from the carrot patch..


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Don't tell everyone, it's a secret.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't know if everyone knows the nose news now..


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't stick your nose in someone else's business!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't read this thread, if you are looking for sensible advice! 

(_I was just now catching up on the posts in this thread, and that's what came to my mind!  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't tell fibs.


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't paint a picture with lies for the colors will fade when the truth comes out.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 26, 2022)

Don’t paint anything on a humid day.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't know why a 'Wet Paint' sign makes people want to touch the wet paint...


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't have a clue about that @Sparky


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't try to paint with _dry paint _either!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2022)

Don't bother watching paint dry in the dark...


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Don't try to baptize a cat.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2022)

Don't know why you didn't mention that before...


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Don't tell me you tried it @Sparky


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2022)

Don't think so, it might have been a crazy dream..


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Don't worry be happy.


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

Don't be happy if you'd rather be grumpy or dopey...


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Don't confuse me with emotions.


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2022)

Don't get emotional just because I think the folks playing "Games" are some of the nicest, kindest, smartest, handsomest/most beautiful people ever!!!!  :>)


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

@Patch Don't forget that.


----------



## MountainRa (May 6, 2022)

Don’t wait too late to say you care.


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2022)

Don't tell someone you care if you really mean "couldn't care less"!!!


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Don't go changing.


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2022)

Don't waste your time counting sheep at night,


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Don't give up on yourself.


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2022)

Don't know whether to do the don'ts or don't do the don't do's...


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2022)

Don't you want to do  yourself a favor ?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Don't confuse me.


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2022)

Don't worry i just fixed everything!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2022)

Don't annoy me


----------



## RubyK (May 8, 2022)

Don't sing that song again.


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2022)

Don't sing in the shower... if your singing makes your dog howl... and your neighbor hears the dog howling, thinking something is wrong... and calls the police to check on you... and since you're in the shower you can't hear the door bell... so they break in the door... and the police body cam footage of you singing in the shower makes the front page of tomorrow's paper!!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

Don't make a mountain, _out of a molehill.   _


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2022)

Don't worry , be happy!


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Don't tell me how to feel.


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2022)

Don't eat lunch before breakfast.


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Don't forget to eat Brunch


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Don't feed parrots alphabet soup or an ornithological proctologist may have to sort out what the bird is trying to say.


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Don't make me laugh while drinking coffee.


----------



## Patch (May 25, 2022)

Don't wash your hands in the toilet bowl... in a public restroom!!!!


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Don't make me laugh !  i'm liable to pee my pants!


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

@tinytn Don't worry, I have some spare ones.


----------



## Patch (May 26, 2022)

Don't ride your bicycle on the sidewalk unless you are pulling a little red wagon... loaded with roadkill possums and raccoons... headed to the local McDonald's for use in their Big Macs.


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Don't eat roadkill


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2022)

*Don't touch!*


----------



## Patch (May 28, 2022)

Don't ever pass up a good meal of deep fried rattlesnake meat and chocolate covered grasshoppers.


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Don't vape your cats Catnip.


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2022)

Don't keep all your internet passwords in your head if you can't remember why you entered the room you're in.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Don't argue with stupid people.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

Don't sit under the Apple with anyone else but me,,


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Don't try to do a "William Tell"


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Don't let worries overtake you.


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Don't eat spicy food before bed.


----------



## Bella (Jun 3, 2022)

Don't tell me what to do!


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Don't enjoy your victory too much


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Don't look at your phone while crossing a street.


----------



## Bella (Jun 5, 2022)

Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Don't forget to use deodorant if you sweat.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Don't take all of these posts _literally!    _


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*D*on't look at me like that!!


----------



## Bella (Jun 6, 2022)

Don't get your knickers in a knot.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Don't expect the worst.


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Don't expect the best either.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Don't sit under the apple tree.


----------



## Bella (Jun 9, 2022)

Don't sit under the apple tree with anyone else but me!


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Don't tell me where to sit


----------



## Bella (Jun 9, 2022)

Don't assume.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Don't wear your underpants overtop of your jeans.


----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't rain on my parade.


----------



## Patch (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't try to recite "Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers" if you forgot to put your teeth in this morning!!!!


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't have regrets


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't _wallow.  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Don't lick the cake


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Don't go along just to get along.


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Don't eat all the chocolate without me.


----------



## Bella (Jun 14, 2022)

Don't go breakin' my heart.


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Don't judge others


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2022)

Don't water your flowers in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Bella (Jun 16, 2022)

Don't be a stick in the mud.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2022)

...eat the yellow snow.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Don't let your cat drink Coffee


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2022)

Don't leave me alone with that bum!


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Don't tell me lies.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Don't keep saying, you'll _do those tasks *tomorrow*!_


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Don't tell me not to procrastinate.


----------



## Patch (Jun 20, 2022)

Don't jump from the frying pan to the fire... on a glass top stove.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Don't do anything, until after checking _with *us, first!     *_


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Don't know if you heard but @Patch has not been checking first.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Don't tell me what @Patch  has been doing,  @Tish  !


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Don't regret anything.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

Don't say you're sorry, if you're not, and if you don't want to say it either.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

Don't say what if you are not what?


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Don't confuse me.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Don't give up your day job.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Don't you worry, I won't.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2022)

Don't say you won't, if you might!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2022)

Don't sit on the fence, just in case...


----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2022)

Don't give me orders!


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Don't tell me not to give you orders.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

Don't *argue, *on *this thread!  *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2022)

Don't think I would argue about arguing...


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

@Kaila Don't ruin my fun


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

Tish said:


> @Kaila Don't ruin my fun


   Okay then...... 

Don't stop arguing!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2022)

Don't know whether to argue about this or that...


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

@Sparky, don't bother with either.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

Don't bother rolling down a hill that's only four inches high...


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 1, 2022)

Don't bend over lol


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Don't tell me anything funny, while I am drinking Coffee.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2022)

Don't fill your coffee cup up near to the very top edge of the rim!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2022)

Don't know in a Sippy Cup would be better...


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Don't know where the sippy cup is.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2022)

Maybe look under your kitchen table..?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2022)

Don't look into places, that you haven't looked into, for a long time!


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Don't tell me that.


----------



## Millyd (Aug 4, 2022)

Don’t fence me in,  
Oh, give me land, lots of land under starry skies above.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

Tish said:


> Don't tell me that.


Don't be so grumpy, @Tish  !


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 5, 2022)

Don't be a buzz kill.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2022)

Don't forget me!


----------



## Millyd (Aug 5, 2022)

Don’t gossip


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

Don't spill the beans!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

Don't topple the apple cart, either!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Don't ever tell me we are out of Coffee.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't know why Abbreviation is a long word...


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't even try to understand that.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't leave well enough alone, if it's *not really well enough!*


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't sweep it under the rug.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't forget to call me.......


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2022)

don't want me to forget to call you?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't pay in cash.


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't forget to try before you buy.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't take a car-for-sale, on a test drive, if they haven't said you could.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

Don;t be down in the dumps when you can be farther up in the dumps.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't What?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't know if Simon would have said that...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't bring him, into this.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't exclude Simon, it will make him sad.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't assume that Simon will finally speak up, for himself.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2022)

*Don't always believe what Simon says!*


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't touch me there Simon!


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't invite Simon without his friend The Pie Man.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't know what the Pie Man puts in those pies...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't eat pies with unknown fillings!


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't exclude mud pies.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't know *why *, I shouldn't exclude mud pies!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2022)

Don't know why mud pies look like that..


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2022)

Don't  mud patties usually look much better that way?


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 30, 2022)

Don't you like peach pies?


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Don't tempt me


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2022)

Don't peach pies grow on trees, already made, just for the piken' ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

don't say pies with peach are made for picken or throwing


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't know why peach pies have to be made with peaches...


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't try to confuse me, I can do that all by myself.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't be so certain that we can't confuse you more and better,
 than you confuse yourself!


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't question me about my peach pie


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't hold it against us, when you're slicing that pie, and setting them on serving plates,
please, @dobielvr  !


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 1, 2022)

Don't worry ...I won't!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

Don't pass *my desert plate, *_to anyone else!

_


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2022)

Don't do anything without asking politely first...


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Don't question my manners


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't know what might be on the other side of the moon...


----------



## Medusa (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't you remember the dark side?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't forget to put the milk bottles out.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't spill the milk bottles.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't tell the cats about spilled milk.


----------



## Medusa (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't forget to put the milk in the fridge.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't forget to post the letters.


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't forget what your were trying to remember when you were trying to remember what you forgot.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't forget to do your shopping list.


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't step on a cat's tail or you might get kitten bitten!


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't look in the mirror first thing in the morning. (Well, I avoid it)


----------



## Medusa (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't scream in shock.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't click on '_Post Reply' _without first taking a quick glance,
to be sure you hadn't made some unexpected typo, which gives an entirely different meaning,
than something you would _ever post!  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't forget to take @Kaila's advice.


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't practice playing your trombone... while standing in the middle of the street... in an upper class neighborhood... at 2:00 a.m.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Don't bother me after 2:00 am


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Don't look at your clock, just lose yourself in what you like to do and don't worry about what time it is.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

don't ever worry about time, just fulfill your time with the best you can!


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't cover your ears when I am singing.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't sing, when I am trying to memorize the lyrics....
to a _different song!_


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't bother yodeling unless you know the words.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't eat my cake or you will regret it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't worry I have one of my own.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

don't worry about the one what?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2022)

Don't know if that one is anything like the other one...


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Don't argue about whose cake is whose cake because even if they are twin cakes, for goodness sakes, someone can bake another cake!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

@Patch Don't preach, the kitchen is that way, start baking.


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Don't suggest I bake anything when, with my talents in the kitchen, I would  have trouble making a mud pie!!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't call me short, I'm still 6'-2" at age 75!!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

don't worry, i will not call you short


----------



## Patch (Sep 9, 2022)

Don't worry, be happy, and the world will think you are looney!!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

don't you think the world already thinks I am looney


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Don't state the obvious


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Don't be obnoxious pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Don't reject any notion.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

don't frown, smile and keep them guessing...


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Don't smile before you brush your teeth


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Don't brush your teeth with your hairbrush.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Don't brush you hair with your toothbrush..


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Don't eat all the cookies.


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Don't forget to bake some more.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Don't scare the cat!


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

Don't sign up to run a marathon if the only running you've done recently is from the recliner to the refrigerator!!!


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Don't give it another thought.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Don't give what another thought.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Don't ask questions, on the _Don't game _thread.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Don't really know what to say except this  "Don't Game" thread really  makes me laugh !


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2022)

Don't look up with your mouth open when a flock of geese fly overhead!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Don't open your mouth to speak, before first deciding what you want to say.


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2022)

Don't try visiting with a blonde unless you are prepared to speak very slowly and use short words!!  (I'm entitled to one blonde joke today.  I married a beautiful blonde 56 years ago tonight.  She's just as beautiful as the day we married, September 17, 1966.  And, she's extremely patient to have put up with me all these years!!)


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Don't upset the applecart.


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Don't be surprised if you are the only human posting on SF, while all other posters are bots with replies from computer generated artificial intelligence.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

@Patch Don't tell me that!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Don't _spread your wings, _if you're *not* a bird!


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Don't go barefoot in the snow... ending up with a frostbit toe... that when you show your beau... out the door he/she will go!!!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2022)

Don't know how many don'ts there are in the world...


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Don't ask me


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

Don't know  either !


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Don't ever try putting a number to something for which the exact answer is not available on Google!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Don't you think Google makes mistakes?


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Don't tell Google, Siri... or your wife... they make mistakes!!!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't blame it on the bossa nova...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't take up, right where you left off!


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't get me started


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't tell me what would happen!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

I know nothing!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't pretend you don't know who dunnit!


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't know who dunnit, then pretend you don't know who dunnit, because your are fearful people will know who dunnit and, all the time, it's you who dunnit!!!!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't shoot!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't wait !


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't know what hasn't happened...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't double-talk!

(This admonition includes but is not limited to:
@Patch   and @ohioboy  )


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't be disrespectful.


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't ask me to close my mouth because it opens automatically, speaking long before my brain has a chance to engage!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't accuse *me of being the one who said that! *


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't look in the basement!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't cut me short!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2022)

Don't start yodeling when there's no need


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2022)

@Sparky 

I'll try to remember not to do that.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Don't do that,  just write it down on paper!


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Don't write anything incriminating down.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2022)

Don't run out of ink for the printer.


----------



## Patch (Dec 16, 2022)

Don't try to explain to me why someone wants us to write down our yodeling!!!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't wake the baby boy in the Manger


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't trip over baby lambs.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't fall.


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't push me


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't pretend to fall over, when I touch you very softly and gently,  especially you @Tish


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't blame your tripping and falling on the spiked eggnog you've been drinking!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't trip over your goblet with spiked eggnog in it, and claim someone else put your goblet there!

Especially you @Patch


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't try to do cartwheels with a full goblet of eggnog in your hand.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

Don't bother with eggnog without the nog


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Don;t forget to add the Eggs to the eggnog


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Don't forget to drink the eggnog.


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Don't eat the chicken or there'll be no more eggs to go with the nog!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2022)

All of you are very, very funny!


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Don't assume anything that is said in these Games might deviate from hard facts.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2022)

Don't know if there might be devious deviating...


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 19, 2022)

Don't know and don't care.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Don't know if Facts are just that,,,Just  facts,,,


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Don't ask me, I'm confused


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Don't worry; You're not alone!


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2022)

Don't confuse the unconfused with confusing comments about being confused.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Don't ya'll worry, cuz every little thing's gonna be alright!


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't say it, if you don't mean it.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't slurp your drink!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Don;t slip on ice!


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't try to play a piano with your toes!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't try to count any higher than 10, On your fingers or toes!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Dont get caught in the forcasted Snow Storms coming your way soon!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't put all your clothing in the laundry at the same time!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't look back.


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't forget to put clothes on when you peep in your neighbor's windows!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't ever peep in anyone's window, lest you be shot dead!!!


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't go skydiving and leave your parachute in the plane!!!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't not go near that Bee Hive!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't ask a bear, _where's the honey?_


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't ask a good looking bear to call you "Honey" or you might be lunch!!!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2022)

Don't know how far it is to there and back...


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Don't you have a compass?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Don't have a compass ,but i have map !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2022)

Don't fold the map so many times that it rips.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Don;t have a clue as to where we are going ,do you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't ask *meeeeee !

*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't ask Meeeeee and don't ask me either...


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't ask either of them.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't ask my cat, either; she's not as smart as she thinks she is!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't you want to know where we are going?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't try to go in too many directions at once!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't bother going to the snowman museum.


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't confuse us with too many directions.


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Don't go in circles trying to find your way, get dizzy, and fall down!


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Don't just stand there @Patch, Help me up.


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Don't wait for me because my truck won't start!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Don't worry ! Try using your Truck Key,,!


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Don't get in the way of a truck


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Don't park a moving van in your neighbor's driveway as a hint you want them to leave!!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Don't annoy your neighbors.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Don't you know what time it is ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Don't tell me you have misplaced your watch again.


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

Don't push my "HOT" button unless you are wearing a flameproof suit!!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Don't just sit there, Do something!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2023)

Don't just eat the outside of a pie


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Don't throw away empty Pie shells


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Don't ever loose  your marbles while trying to win the game.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2023)

Don't know whether to start collecting lost marbles...


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Don't lose marbles means ,your losing your mind!


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Don't lose your mind over @Sparky collecting marbles.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Don't worry ,my mind has a mind of its own,,


----------



## Sparky (Thursday at 11:32 AM)

Don't worry about worrying...


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 12:12 PM)

Don't get smart @Sparky


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 3:01 PM)

Sparky's not dumb..


----------



## Sparky (Friday at 10:26 AM)

Don't think I'll bother visiting a snow museum...


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 12:39 PM)

Dont do it on a very Cold day,,!


----------



## Tish (Friday at 1:36 PM)

Don't listen to @tinytn Just do it *✓*


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:52 PM)

Don't do it, as you will be sorry!


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:31 PM)

Don't do what?


----------



## Sparky (Sunday at 11:46 AM)

Don't know how many buckets to put on a bucket list..


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 12:53 PM)

Don't expect me to count them @Sparky


----------



## Sparky (Monday at 10:21 AM)

Don't count your chickens if they're not chickens...


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 10:24 AM)

Don't count those Easter eggs unless they are Chicken Eggs.....


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:29 PM)

Don't leave your eggs unattended.


----------



## Sparky (Yesterday at 11:46 AM)

Don't know how chickens got to look just like chickens...


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 12:53 PM)

Don't know til they tell us, i guess,,


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:09 PM)

Don't think they will.


----------



## Sparky (Today at 10:13 AM)

Don't know if hypnotism might work...


----------



## Tish (Today at 1:01 PM)

Don't worry @Sparky unless you start clucking like a chicken.


----------



## tinytn (Today at 6:04 PM)

Don't worry , cuz you can just ask their Mother and her name is Chicky.


----------



## Patch (Today at 6:28 PM)

Don't order chicken nuggets in the restaurant across the street from a cattle slaughterhouse.


----------

